# 2018 Big Reaper Sign up and discussion thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here we go Folks!!!! the main event in reaperdom, the "Big" reaper!!!, 
The Rules are.... (Please read, many issues could be solved by reading them!)
If you are a new member, you must have 15 posts to sign up, it's easy to get them, so no big deal. Due to unforunate issues in the past I have had to deal with.
Sign up begins July 14,2018.
End of Sign up Is August 15, 2018
Shipping deadline is Sept 15, 2018
The gifts value must be $20.00, give or take a few, not including shipping costs. 
The gift can be homemade, store bought, thrift store, or a combination, depending on your victims likes..
THIS PART IS NEW:
the gifts maybe Halloween related, or a magical, fairy, steampunk, etc. to give folks a easier time of list making!
You Must get a tracking number when you ship, 
You must PM Bethene with the number when you ship
PLEASE post that you received your gift, as well as PICTURES!!!!!!! Your reaper will want to know that the gifts arrived safely
If there is a issue sending a gift, either late shipping or some other issue with shipping CONTACT ME!!! I can't solve a problem I am aware of!!!!
If you don't send a gift, with out contacting me with the issue/problem. you could be banned from further reapers, I am very forgiving and lenient , but I need to be aware of what is going on.

If you agree, PM Bethene with the following information:
Name and address
Your like / dislike list (themes, or other things to help your reaper, party, outdoor haunt, etc. ) PLEASE PLEASE make it as DETAILED as possible, I makes it so much easier !
Shipping preference, USA only, USA and Canada, Canada only, Anywhere (Europe, etc)

Lets have a fun reaper, Let the stalking begin!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So exciting!!  I am currently making my list, as I type. I haven't decided if I am signing up, for sure, or not...but it's looking highly likely, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Break out the tents, pillows and string lights!! Get the bar stocked and ready, glitter bombs prepped and make sure the Ninja Gerbils are warming up for the big month of bethene list stalking!!! Come on, guys! It's party time in bethene's bushes!!!! 

(Newbies be like, what the heck is this witch talking about?! Hahaha!  )


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay. I'm too excited. Bethene, mark me as officially signed up!!!!!!  

I'll finish up my likes/dislikes list and get it posted over on the other thread and sent to you, soon!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

YESSSS!!!!!! I am so happy sign up is officially here! I am working on my likes/dislikes and will get my official sign up sent to you bethene but I am definitely in. Thanks for getting us all setup WitchyKitty---my the celebrations begin!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So excited that the time is here!!!! Cant wait to start stalking and crafting. Oh yea, I need to come up with my likes and dislikes as well. 
Yippee! Bethene thank you and count me in!
WitchKitty I am ready to order from the bar!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Count me in! I hope to have me list in tomorrow!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great start!!! And thank you again to the mod who made the threads stickies!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! More people signed up! 

I have been getting the bar set up and stocked...but where are our usual bar tenders? Oh baaaartenderrrrrr?!?! I'll do my best to fill drink orders until they show up...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think that I have heard the chattering of gerbils trying to sneak in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

If for any reason some one is confused by the sign up information, please, send me a pm and I will answer any questions you have!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I think that I have heard the chattering of gerbils trying to sneak in!


They must be doing early recon work...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> I think that I have heard the chattering of gerbils trying to sneak in!


I have no idea what you're talking about....


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh you know I am in
Will get list posted and pm you


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

More people joining!! More people to hang out in the bushes, too!!

(I love how my gerbil picture pops up every single year, hahaha!)


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

Yay! I've been looking forward to this! I'm about to shoot you a PM, bethene, please let me know if I made any mistakes! This is my first time!!


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> (Newbies be like, what the heck is this witch talking about?! Hahaha!  )


And yes, I'm a newbie, not sure what the ninja gerbils are!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

I’m so in! Will prep my list and get it over soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ulchabhan said:


> And yes, I'm a newbie, not sure what the ninja gerbils are!


They go back years of Reapers, lol. They may even go back further than I have been doing them, so I am not sure were the legend has started. As for the last several years, though, it's even still too much to explain, and funnier to just witness, yourself, over time...but what little I can easily explain, is the Ninja gerbils are specially trained gerbils that get called in to do recon work at bethene's house when we are getting anxious and impatient to know if she has started making Reaper/Victim match up lists (along with many other, zany plans we all come up with in bethene's bushes in her yard...you will see...). bethene has cats, so only the Ninja Gerbils have the cunning, smarts and stealth to get in and out undetected...usually...sometimes...

The gerbils have, also, been known to bartend, drink themselves stupid, be medically trained, get in on water fights in the bushes...oh, the list goes on. The best I could say is to either go back to old Big Secret Reaper Sign Up and Discussion Threads and read through it all...or simply sit back, stay updated on this thread, daily, join in the fun and see how all the craziness goes down each night when we all start getting overtired, hahaha! Oh, the weirdness and awesomeness I have both witnessed and been apart of over the years...enjoy, newbies...enjoy!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in ??


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Working on my list will send them in as soon as I can!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes!!!!! I'll have to make my list and then i'll officially register!  

Can't wait!!


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> They go back years of Reapers, lol. They may even go back further than I have been doing them, so I am not sure were the legend has started. As for the last several years, though, it's even still too much to explain, and funnier to just witness, yourself, over time...but what little I can easily explain, is the Ninja gerbils are specially trained gerbils that get called in to do recon work at bethene's house when we are getting anxious and impatient to know if she has started making Reaper/Victim match up lists (along with many other, zany plans we all come up with in bethene's bushes in her yard...you will see...). bethene has cats, so only the Ninja Gerbils have the cunning, smarts and stealth to get in and out undetected...usually...sometimes...
> 
> The gerbils have, also, been known to bartend, drink themselves stupid, be medically trained, get in on water fights in the bushes...oh, the list goes on. The best I could say is to either go back to old Big Secret Reaper Sign Up and Discussion Threads and read through it all...or simply sit back, stay updated on this thread, daily, join in the fun and see how all the craziness goes down each night when we all start getting overtired, hahaha! Oh, the weirdness and awesomeness I have both witnessed and been apart of over the years...enjoy, newbies...enjoy!


I like it! Ha ha!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the craziness of it all, it makes it more fun!
Hmm...I think we had sneaky folky already, I found some glitter in the bushes!!!

6 official sign ups!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The Ninja Gerbils are a myth, simply smoke and shadows. They are definitely not already in Bethene's house, crouched down by the punch bowl and manipulating who gets whom as a victim. Or planting catnip bombs. Or raiding the fridge looking for chocolate and beer. 

~waves hand slowly~ These are not the gerbils you are looking for....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> So excited that the time is here!!!! Cant wait to start stalking and crafting. Oh yea, I need to come up with my likes and dislikes as well.
> Yippee! Bethene thank you and count me in!
> WitchKitty I am ready to order from the bar!


Did someone say bar?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m definitely in! Been looking forward to it for the past few weeks as I’ve slowly been getting into Halloween mode. I’ll work on my list and PM it to you once I’m done!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

the auditor said:


> the ninja gerbils are a myth, simply smoke and shadows. They are definitely not already in bethene's house, crouched down by the punch bowl and manipulating who gets whom as a victim. Or planting catnip bombs. Or raiding the fridge looking for chocolate and beer.
> 
> ~waves hand slowly~ these are not the gerbils you are looking for....


Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I almost missed this thread because I never look at the pinned threads because they're just always THERE, like the wallpaper on the walls, I don't always pay attention to them.

I'm in & getting ready to send my stuff to Bethene.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes!! Keep on signing up, everyone! Don't forget to send your info and list to bethene and, also, post your list on the L/D Thread! 

Let's see...the bar is set up. I have just whipped up a batch of my famous Apple Pie Shots!! Who want's one? (It seems the gerbils are already partaking...oh boy...beware, everyone. They get a little feisty when they've been drinking...  ) 

We need some snacks going on up in these bushes, too...what shall we have? We need some goodies to get us in the mood for Fall and Halloween! I have the stuff to make S'mores!!! Any takers?? (Probably shouldn't have the bonfire IN bethene's bushes...) I think I'll run to the store and get the supplies to make Snickerdoodles, too...


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I am in. My first time doing it by myself should be interesting.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in! Sending Bethene my info now and posting likes/dislikes!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We officially have 11 signed up!!!!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm in. Just sent you a PM.

First time doing this so I hope I understand it all and get someone easy haha. Also hope I don't get someone who wants hand made items because I suck at crafting.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll have a Disorono on the rocks WitchyKitty! Maybe The Auditor's job has him tied up. My neighbors SpookerStar & CreepingShadow & I just recently decided on our theme this year, so that was good timing. Let me conjour up a lawn chair and write my list, I'm ready for some fun ( with glitter bombs and gerbils! )


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I believe I just sent you my PM Bethene, then the site crashed. The gerbils must have nibbled a cable. Hopefully you got it. Do we have a Likes & Dislikes thread yet?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I believe I just sent you my PM Bethene, then the site crashed. The gerbils must have nibbled a cable. Hopefully you got it. Do we have a Likes & Dislikes thread yet?


The gerbils are highly offended that you would suggest such a thing. Highly! They would never do that to this site.

Keyword: "this"

That Christmas forum is fair game....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have just whipped up a batch of my famous Apple Cider Shots!! Who want's one? (It seems the gerbils are already partaking...oh boy...beware, everyone. They get a little feisty when they've been drinking...  )


Um, yeah, you're gonna need to whip up another batch of those...*hic*....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Maybe The Auditor's job has him tied up.


Thinking of me being tied up, huh? Heh heh heh...you're making this way too easy....



Lady Arsenic said:


> I'm ready for some fun ( with glitter bombs and gerbils! )


 Way, way, waaayyyyyy too easy!

OK, I'll behave. For now. 

Likes and dislikes thread is here: Secret Reaper Likes and Dislikes


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Um, yeah, you're gonna need to whip up another batch of those...*hic*....


They go down reeaaal easy, don't they?? (I meant to type apple pie shots, not cider...but same thing, lol.)



The Auditor said:


> Thinking of me being tied up, huh? Heh heh heh...you're making this way too easy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omgosh, lol...too funny...I think we need to get Auditor away from the Apple Pie Shots!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

"Come little Reapers, I'll take thee away, into a land of enchantment...Come little Reapers, the time's come to play, here in bethene's bushes of magic..."










(...well, the bushes may not really be magical...but it IS time to play!! Come little Reapers, join!)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woohoo! I'm in! I'll throw together a list & get it PM'd right over!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> They go down reeaaal easy, don't they??




Nope, nope, nopity nope. Gonna be good. No matter how difficult y'all make this, gonna behave. 

Yep. That's me. Sitting here. Just sitting here. Behaving. MMhmm. Yep. That's me.

~quietly pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Busy weekend ready to relax.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 552223
> 
> View attachment 552225
> 
> Busy weekend ready to relax.


Oooooohhh nice!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Nope, nope, nopity nope. Gonna be good. No matter how difficult y'all make this, gonna behave.
> 
> Yep. That's me. Sitting here. Just sitting here. Behaving. MMhmm. Yep. That's me.
> 
> ~quietly pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


I KNEW that comment would trigger you after I posted it, lol. 

I can't swim!  Thank goodness some of the gerbils are lifeguard trained!!  

How is it that I always end up getting drenched during every Big Reaper?! Pools, water balloons, hoses, buckets...witchy cats don't like water!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oooh! More pillows, moonwitchkitty!! We can always use more pillows in the bush tents! They look so comfy, I'm totally ready to kick back and relax!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Thinking of me being tied up, huh? Heh heh heh...you're making this way too easy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WitchyKitty, I'm gonna need a few more apple..cider...pie .shots to keep up with the Auditor! I'll be right back for those, I have to go get some stuff out of the prop closet. (I think that's where I left the glitter bomb after last years after party)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh,love that tent!!!!
We have 14 signed up!!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So, do the gerbils nibble the cables to the talking head websites that are full of bad political news? Because that would be great. By the way, what did the auditor say at Dracula's stake holder meeting? Count Dracula! Have a few more shots, that joke will get funnier.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I'm in ??


MoonwitchKitty, is this your way of cussing? You must be REALLY excited!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, now it has cute little pictures, the original post shows stuff [email protected]#$%^__=÷×ddgjjh!÷<]," now it makes sense. Sorry. I'm cut off now.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> So, do the gerbils nibble the cables to the talking head websites that are full of bad political news? Because that would be great.


I can neither confirm nor deny that there may be a special detachment of gerbils deep undercover in several prominent buildings in Washington, DC. 



Lady Arsenic said:


> By the way, what did the auditor say at Dracula's stake holder meeting? Count Dracula! Have a few more shots, that joke will get funnier.


Yeah I'm gonna need the whole bottle.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't swim!


OH, I'm sorry. I didn't know.

~puts water wings on WitchyKitty's arms. Paws. Whatever~
~quietly pushes her back into the pool~


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> OH, I'm sorry. I didn't know.
> 
> ~puts water wings on WitchyKitty's arms. Paws. Whatever~
> ~quietly pushes her back into the pool~


Hahahahaha! (Hissssssssss)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> MoonwitchKitty, is this your way of cussing? You must be REALLY excited!!!


I'm stoked


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

I see it is reaper time now the question is do i sign up for the fun


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

For sure will give this some thought on joining


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Auditor...


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I am in! I will send my list asap!
I am even more excited this year because I didn't really get to celebrate Halloween last year. I stayed off the forum so I could pretend I wasn't missing out on anything but now I'm ready to make up for lost time!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I’m in! I need to sit down and work on my likes and dislikes. And update my reaper Pinterest board! I’m so excited, can’t wait for the planning, shopping and crafting!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm so in!!! May I start a bar tab, with all the waiting I can feel a thirst starting to build...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

A little bit scary said:


> I'm so in!!! May I start a bar tab, with all the waiting I can feel a thirst starting to build...


spiced tea for me, please. I like Irish Whisky with mine.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Scared now....

So scared the attachments don't even work (SO SCARY!!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Scared now....
> 
> So scared the attachments don't even work (SO SCARY!!!)


What? Lol...Thou hast confused me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, we have some Spiced Tea with Irish Whiskey, comin' up! For everyone else, we have Pumpkin Spice Tea with Bourbon Whiskey, Apple Pie Shots and an assortment of other specialty cocktails and Fall beers. Pick yer poison!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> What? Lol...Thou hast confused me.


The wet kitties said they attached...and then they didn't...SCARY!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> The wet kitties said they attached...and then they didn't...SCARY!


Uuumm, hahaha...are you saying my images aren't showing? Are my pics in my last post showing?? If not, I have no idea why. Must be ghosts...or the gerbils are nibbling, again...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Uuumm, hahaha...are you saying my images aren't showing? Are my pics in my last post showing?? If not, I have no idea why. Must be ghosts...or the gerbils are nibbling, again...


They show in your posts. But not when I quote them. It's all good.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> They show in your posts. But not when I quote them. It's all good.


Aaaahhh, I see. Okay. Still, your missing attachments could be from ghosts or gerbils. Ghost gerbils???


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Ooh all of those drinks look yummy ?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

It is wayyyy too quiet in here. Hmmm.

Gonna go troll Bethene on Facebook while figuring out something to fix this.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> It is wayyyy too quiet in here. Hmmm.
> 
> Gonna go troll Bethene on Facebook while figuring out something to fix this.


Now I'm scared!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty, I'll have a Bubbles & Berries please. S'mores sound pretty good too. Did anyone bring crunchy snacks? I'm in the mood for a pretzel mix of some kind.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> WitchyKitty, I'll have a Bubbles & Berries please. S'mores sound pretty good too. Did anyone bring crunchy snacks? I'm in the mood for a pretzel mix of some kind.


Ooh, I make fantastic Pretzel Mix (aka Crack Pretzels)!!!! Dang it...now I want some.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

la la la la LA LA LA LA laaaaaaaaaaaaa
mimimimmmimimimimimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

ahem

What have I done?
What have I done?
How could I be so blind?
All is lost, where was I?
Spoiled all, spoiled all
Everything's gone all wrong

What have I done?
What have I done?
Find a deep cave to hide in
In a million years they'll find me
Only dust and a plaque
That reads, "Here Lies Poor Old Jack"

But I never intended all this madness, 
Never!
And nobody really understood, 
well how could they?
That all I ever wanted was to bring them something great
Why does nothing ever turn out like it should?

Well, what the heck, I went and did my best
And, by God, I really tasted something swell. That's right!
And for a moment, why, I even touched the sky
And at least I left some stories they can tell, I did

And for the first time since I don't remember when
I felt just like my aold bony self again
And I, Jack, 
the Pumpkin King
That's right, 
I AM THE PUMPKIN KING!!!!!! HA HA HA!

And I just can't wait until next Halloween
'Cause I've got some new ideas
That will really make them scream
And, by God I'm really gonna give it all my might
Uh oh, I hope there's still time to set things right


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Jack:
My dearest friend,
If you don't mind
I'd like to join you by your side


Where we could gaze into the stars
And sit together now and forever...
(Innocently pushes the Auditor into the pool)
(Thumbs up to WitchyKitty)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in for a long work day. You guys make me laugh, thank you. ♥


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

https://www.halloweenforum.com/gene...reaper-likes-dislikes-thread.html#post2450989 
Don't forget to add your likes and dislikes.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Just sent in my official sign up message! Now to upload my likes and dislikes. So excited to be doing this again!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Jack:
> My dearest friend,
> If you don't mind
> I'd like to join you by your side
> ...


Yessssss!!! (Thumbs up! Pours Lady Arsenic a drink) 

{{WitchyKitty hides in the bushes...far away from the pool, wearing a raincoat...just in case Auditor wants double revenge...}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I see more have signed up!! Awesome! Come on, guys! Join the fun! 

*Don't forget, you need to PM bethene your info and list for it to be official, then post the your list over in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, as well!!*


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm in! I always love to send off packages.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope everyone is having a great Tuesday. The heat is just killing me today.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

yeah, it's been a pretty good day. I've been trying some crafting techniques to see how they work out and going through my crafting/sculpture supplies ( molds, hot glue, that sort of thing). So sort of pre-planning for my victim.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok I realize we are only three days into sign up (annnd I have not put up my likes/dislikes yet) but sign up is taking too loooongg!! I want my victim!!!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm in!!! I love Secret Reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was just thinking this sign up seems to be taking waaay too long, as well, Witchful Thinking, and I was considering if it was too early to start chanting...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Jack:
> My dearest friend,
> If you don't mind
> I'd like to join you by your side
> ...


GAH!!!!!!

~SPLASH SPLASH SPLASH SPLASH SPLASH SPLASH SPLASH SPLASH SPLASH~

...

~splash splash splash~

~splash splash~

Meh. Someone be a dear, and hand me a hurricane while I pull myself up on this float.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I was just thinking this sign up seems to be taking waaay too long, as well, Witchful Thinking, and I was considering if it was too early to start chanting...


It's never too early to start chanting


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Tonight's musical selection is dedicated to Spookerstar, and the planned outdoor Coco theme....

What color is the sky?
¡Ay mi amor, ay mi amor! 
You tell me that it's red
¡Ay mi amor, ay mi amor!
Where should I put my shoes?
¡Ay mi amor, ay mi amor! 
You say, "put them on your head!"
¡Ay mi amor, ay mi amor!

You make me un poco loco
Un poquititito loco 
The way you keep me guessing 
I'm nodding and i'm yesing
I'll count it as a blessing
That I'm only un poco loco

The loco that you make me
It is just un poco crazy
The sense that you're not making
The liberties you're taking
Leaves my cabeza shaking
You're just un poco loco

He's just un poco crazy
Leaves my cabeza shaking
He's just un poco crazy
Leaves my cabeza shaking
He's just un poco crazy
Leaves my cabeza shaking
He's just un poco crazy
Leaves my cabeza shaking

Un poquititititititititititititito loco


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{WitchyKitty starts chanting quietly, to herself, at first...victim...victim...victim......}}


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 20 victims !!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Woot woot 20! Thats awesome.

Hands the auditor a hurricane and joins the party in the tent, where the rest of the booos is at.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

You can also find me where the boos is at!

**hiccup**


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

All signed up for my first Reaper!!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh maaaan. I really really want to play in this again but I'm not sure I'll have the time for it this year. I'm finally getting my studio space built this year and at the moment all of my supplies are sorted, boxed and stored. It's been torture to not be able to go to any garage sales or to the thrift stores for any new treasures.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Yay! It's already time! Give me a bit to put a list together and I'll be officially signed up.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> {{WitchyKitty starts chanting quietly, to herself, at first...victim...victim...victim......}}


Victim....victim....victim!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it time yet.  VICTIM! ViCtIm! vIcTiM!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 26!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

wohooo!! I am soo excited!! I will make my list now and send as soon as I am finished


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I just signed up!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We are starting to pick up speed with the sign ups!! Y'all keep 'em coming! 

Don't forget to send your info and list to bethene and then, also, post your list on the Likes/Dislikes Thread!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, guys...I just made homemade Chocolate Chip Spice Zucchini Muffins!! Have a muffin with your drink of choice if you'd like! (Try not to get crumbs on the pillows...although, we have gerbils who may take care of that, lol.)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Half of the gerbils are giggling that you think they'd eat crumbs.
The other half just ran off with all the muffins.
Except 1.
Because they always take care of Daddy.



WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, guys...I just made homemade Chocolate Chip Spice Zucchini Muffins!! Have a muffin with your drink of choice if you'd like! (Try not to get crumbs on the pillows...although, we have gerbils who may take care of that, lol.)
> 
> View attachment 552553
> View attachment 552555


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hahaha they are using you as the taste tester dear Auditor. If you don't get the poops or go sleepy sleep, then they're safe for them to eat. Exlax sometimes looks like chocolate, or "zuchinni ."


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Though they do look yummy.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Hahaha they are using you as the taste tester dear Auditor. If you don't get the poops or go sleepy sleep, then they're safe for them to eat. Exlax sometimes looks like chocolate, or "zuchinni ."


moonwitchkitty, has anyone told you lately that you're evil?

Please understand, I mean that as a compliment. One of the reasons that I love you.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

well crud no muffins-I'll run to the bakery for some donuts and some Gerbil food


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

These muffins are delicious! I think I'll have an Irish coffee with mine! I'll have to look around this tent for some games we can play while we wait.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

It's the most wonderful time of the year!  I need to work on my list!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> moonwitchkitty, has anyone told you lately that you're evil?
> 
> Please understand, I mean that as a compliment. One of the reasons that I love you.


My husband every day. ♥


Those muffins do look yummy though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(I knew better, seconds after I wrote that the gerbils could eat the crumbs, that my muffins would be snatched up by the little ninjas...)

Sigh...looks like I'm making more muffins...a lot more, since we seem to have some very, hungry gerbils! If y'all need me, I'll be in the kitchen baking away and shredding a lot of zucchini...

Omgoodness, I am getting so impatient for my Victim! This feels like the slowest sign up time, ever!! Seriously...is time going backwards???


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

om nom nom


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm in!! 

I was debating and debating and debating whether or not to join this year. The thing is, I can't keep up with my yearly theme parties anymore because of severe back issues; last year almost killed me and not in a good way. Besides I would really like to be able to use my spare bedroom instead of it being a Halloween storage area that you can't even walk through. I did some major downsizing last year - I gave a new haunter full carloads of props, he had to make two trips lol. I really do not need anything! 

But I l_ove_ SR - all the stalking, and shopping and stress (now we all know SR is stressful but in the most fun imaginative way). The problem is I don't have anything to put on a list; I have no projects planned, no new theme, I'm seriously overloaded with props and desperately need to downsize.

Of course, I'm still going to decorate outside for the tots and plan on putting out some of my favorite things inside but I keep telling people "no party this year". Well, you would not believe all the offers I got for help! I started to feel bad so I decided on a small gathering of a dozen diehard guests who have come every year. Being a haunter, I still had to come up with a new mini-theme. I now have some things and ideas to make a SR list, albeit a small list but at least it's something for my Reaper to choose from. Bethene, it may take me a few days to get my list to you - I have to think this through, come up with ideas, make a Pinterest board, etc but I'm in!

Victim, victim, victim..........


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in i will be working on a list work is killing me with long hours but i am in


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Who's Thirsty


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...Uuuum, I think I'll stay away from that drink...unless she was just holding up that toad so it could see better...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...Uuuum, I think I'll stay away from that drink...unless she was just holding up that toad so it could see better...


Marination for the Frog legs she will be enjoying later.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Marination for the Frog legs she will be enjoying later.


 Eeeewwwwww...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's been awfully quiet in here...











Come on, guys! We need more sign ups!! Where is everyone?! I know there are more regulars that usually sign up for this one...and we have to have some more Reaper newbies who want to see what it's all about and join the fun! 

Anyone who did say they were signing up, make sure to get your info and list to bethene to be officially signed up, and post your list over on the Likes/Dislikes page!!

bethene said we had 26 official sign ups, earlier...but, as of right now, there are only 19 lists over on the Likes/Dislikes thread. Make sure to post your lists over there, guys!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

SOOOO Excited! I'm in..! Holy cow this couldn't have come at a better time (feeling way too overwhelmed with work, but I can't bring it home, so this will be GREAT stress-relief!). NOW! Do I want to just copy my list from before, or make a whole new one...? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am in..I guess, yeh, I'm in..


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Submitted my likes/dislikes list! Is it time to get our victims yet??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 29 officially, 

Come on and join the fun!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in! Looking forward to this one!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Pretty sure people at work are wondering what I'm doing since I'm (clearly *not *working!) using a notebook to figure out how my idea for a collapsible shack will work & how many hinges I'll need. Ya know, since I can't plan much for my VICTIM yet! Too bad it's supposed to rain (finally!!) this weekend, since I'd really like to go thru my H'ween totes & downsize a bit. Who better to benefit than an unsuspecting victim!! Guess I'll just have to kick back in the bushes with a bottle or two of Zombie Killer and chant with the rest of ya'll!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I have not participated in a reaper yet but I've watched several. I have a question I don't think I've seen yet. How do you figure out how to value what you give? I know there's a spending limit but many photos look like the gift is way more expensive.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The limit is 20 dollars. Most people only do the 20, others go over, just depends on what you want to do. Don't get too intimidated about the looks of an item. Lots of things are handmade, second hand or re-imagined. To be honest I don't pay attention to the price tag, because alot of my gifts are handmade. I usually just choose a box and filler up.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It's the weekend Y'all 
I need to brew up some treats. Suggestions?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

im in. as always. always fun. and for the one who asked about when this game was started. it was started by a young man in i believe 2007. it was when i first joined. halloween king. in the middle of the game he passed away and everything was chaos. bethene stepped in and straighrtened things out and kept things going. it has played every year since then. and now it has lots of run off games. but none are as big as this one. or as fun. hope lots join and spirits run high. glad to see a lot of old faces back. and a nice welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

MorganaMourning said:


> I have not participated in a reaper yet but I've watched several. I have a question I don't think I've seen yet. How do you figure out how to value what you give? I know there's a spending limit but many photos look like the gift is way more expensive.


I think we all have our own criteria on how we gift: some people like to buy new things, others like to be creative and repurpose or craft their gifts, there are those who love to thrift shop, some like to send one significant item, while others like to fill a box with an assortment, many of us also send along any props on our victim's list that we no longer have a use for.

This is why DETAILED lists are so important to your SR!! You don't know if your Reaper is a shopper, a crafter/artist, a thrifter or a combination.

My own criteria - I use the $20 towards something new/store bought from their list. If I make something for my victim I don't include the cost of crafting supplies because I either have them already or will probably need them at some point. You can usually buy thrift shop items for really cheap so I'll try to include a couple of finds with their reaping. I also like to send along something personal from my own collection for my victim, which I consider more of a donation to a fellow haunter. 

Then I get to the post office and nearly drop dead when they tell me the shipping charges of my box LOL  but that doesn't count either; shipping is an additional charge for participating in SR. So, even though it may look like my victim received a package worth more than $20, I only consider the cost of the new gift, and if it's something I know they really want, I may go a few dollars more because we're all part of the HF community/family.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Sign me up. Im in and ready to go!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 552677
> 
> It's the weekend Y'all
> I need to brew up some treats. Suggestions?


Absinthe makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

REPORT FROM THE NINJA GERBILS

"While running morning drills, we found ourselves cornered by...The Cat! Caught completely unawares, with no catnip or even weapons nearby. Still, as the brave and valiant band of Spartans we are, we resolved to battle hand to hand with the Mask of the Feline Death, standing our ground to the last. The beast lunged, cornered Red 5, raised one mighty paw and....

...petted him? 

Yes, the cat, the very vehicle of death and destruction, chose to simply pet Red 5.

Several times.

Seriously, it started getting weird.

Oh, and now the derpy doofus has flopped over, and is snuggling Red 5 like a teddy bear.

At the end of the day, there were no casualties (except Red 5's dignity.) Still, that was sloppy of us, we have to be on and do much better if we're going to make this mission a success. SMH. Serious operational adjustments need to be made.

Red Leader, out."


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

This had me in stitches. Love muffin#5 ha



The Auditor said:


> REPORT FROM THE NINJA GERBILS
> 
> "While running morning drills, we found ourselves cornered by...The Cat! Caught completely unawares, with no catnip or even weapons nearby. Still, as the brave and valiant band of Spartans we are, we resolved to battle hand to hand with the Mask of the Feline Death, standing our ground to the last. The beast lunged, cornered Red 5, raised one mighty paw and....
> 
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> REPORT FROM THE NINJA GERBILS
> 
> "While running morning drills, we found ourselves cornered by...The Cat! Caught completely unawares, with no catnip or even weapons nearby. Still, as the brave and valiant band of Spartans we are, we resolved to battle hand to hand with the Mask of the Feline Death, standing our ground to the last. The beast lunged, cornered Red 5, raised one mighty paw and....
> 
> ...


Omg, hahahaha!! That made my morning.  Lol...I absolutely love Ninja Gerbil updates. I guess bethene has gotten her kitties to be a bit too friendly, lately! This could be good...easier to get in to check for list updates...however, they shouldn't let their guard down, as cats are known to change mood like the flip of a switch!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Guys, I love reading through your lists on the L/D Thread...some of you totally crack me up with the things you write! Hahahaha!!!  I wonder if some of you have night gigs as comedians...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Too funny!!!! My Kirby is friends with everyone, including ninja gerbils!! Louie is scared of so much, and Jessie is too old to care, so I need to get serious about hiding and protecting my list from little ninja gerbils....seeing as the kitties aren't any help!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok weekend goal get officaly siged up and list done


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok weekend goal get officially signed up and list done


I agree. The Goddess has blessed me the last couple with my Reaper and I need a new list because I really do not need anything now!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Si en tu mente vivo estoy (recuérdame)
Mis sueños yo te doy
Te llevo en mi corazon
Y te acompañaré
Unidos en nuestra canción
Contigo ahi estaré
Recuérdame
Si sola crees estar
Recuérdame
Y mi cantar te irá a abrazar
Aun en la distancia
Nunca vayas a olvidar
Que yo contigo siempre voy
Recuérdame


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I don't know what's going on, but I can't get past the last pages that I read, earlier today, even though there are more, new pages on the threads. No matter how much I try...I stay stuck on the same page. Any thoughts? (I am posting to see if it will "unstick" me from the same page, as to simply ask if anyone has had this happen, as well...)

Edit: Posting a comment seems to have, in fact, fixed the issue...at least, temporarily...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Saki.Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok weekend goal get officially signed up and list done
> ...


 I don't really need anything either. I enjoy making goodies for others. The gypsy theme I hardly have anything for. My boys are going as werewolves. I'm looking forward to stalking everyone. Muhahahaha ?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, I don't know what's going on, but I can't get past the last pages that I read, earlier today, even though there are more, new pages on the threads. No matter how much I try...I stay stuck on the same page. Any thoughts? (I am posting to see if it will "unstick" me from the same page, as to simply ask if anyone has had this happen, as well...)
> 
> Edit: Posting a comment seems to have, in fact, fixed the issue...at least, temporarily...


What browser are you using? It sounds like a caching problem.


Dammit. Now you've got me talking about work on a night off...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Si en tu mente vivo estoy (recuérdame)
> Mis sueños yo te doy
> Te llevo en mi corazon
> Y te acompañaré
> ...




Yea! Auditor is singing in my graveyard! This year we are adding Coco into our outdoor decorations with our neighbor Lady Arsenic. We were just planning our oferenda last night
Cantar mi corizon!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Signed up, list complete, can't wait to make!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Signed up, list complete, can't wait to make!


i got signed up and list done too bring on victim


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> What browser are you using? It sounds like a caching problem.
> 
> 
> Dammit. Now you've got me talking about work on a night off...


Lol, I'm currently using Firefox. I have never had issues, before, on the Forum, like many others have...until now. It seems to have cleared up, but it if happens, again, I'll look into my cache.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

===REPORT FROM THE FRONT===

She's started! We have clearly observed Bethene matching Reapers to Victims! They suspect it's to get ahead of the last minute crush. The chanting also seems to have had an effect.

We can neither confirm nor deny that some assignments may have been sent out. Will report back any further developments.

Red Leader, out


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I stand corrected...I'm frozen on my last visit pages, again. I can see it says the last comment to this thread was Auditor, but I'm stuck on my last post from earlier. Sigh...if I can't see current posts without having to randomly post, myself, I won't be able to play Reaper very well...

I tried clearing cache, data, history, ect from my browser...didn't help. Well, guys, I may not be able to hang out in the bushes, much, I guess...I'll keep trying to fix it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope...one more comment about this: I can't even see the post I just made to you guys about this issue, so I guess that means that even if I randomly post, I am still stuck and can't see any new posts, whether it be mine or any of yours.  I'm not even sure if you guys are seeing these posts of mine. Oh well, if you guys can see this, have a good night and have a drink for me!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nope...one more comment about this: I can't even see the post I just made to you guys about this issue, so I guess that means that even if I randomly post, I am still stuck and can't see any new posts, whether it be mine or any of yours.  I'm not even sure if you guys are seeing these posts of mine. Oh well, if you guys can see this, have a good night and have a drink for me!


Let's see if responding to your post helps. Shouldn't but that doesn't mean that it won't.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no, witchykitty!!! I hope you can figure out the issue!! 

We are up to 34, but we need more victims !!!!!! Come on and join us in the fun!!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Special message to the gerbils:
Приносить меня лист! Я заплачу вам в еде жемчуга!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 552677
> 
> It's the weekend Y'all
> I need to brew up some treats. Suggestions?


Artichoke dip, chips, chocolate chip cookies, and some wine, please and thank you. Espionage work always makes me hungry. Especially at this hour.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> im in. as always. always fun. and for the one who asked about when this game was started. it was started by a young man in i believe 2007. it was when i first joined. halloween king. in the middle of the game he passed away and everything was chaos. bethene stepped in and straighrtened things out and kept things going. it has played every year since then. and now it has lots of run off games. but none are as big as this one. or as fun. hope lots join and spirits run high. glad to see a lot of old faces back. and a nice welcome to all the newbies


In the middle of the game, he passed away? How sad, and yet I hope his spirit haunts our game today. I hope he approves of what it's become over the years.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

try opening HF on your phone.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope everyone has a great day today. It's going to be another hot one.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I can see posts, this morning, lol...but it comes and goes. One second I can read them all just fine, then I try an hour later and I can't get past the last post I read. Grrrr. 

Moonwitchkitty, I can get on just fine...never had any issues with that, so far, just this odd thing with frozen posts that's happening in the past couple days...and a very occasional white screen error message when I try to open a thread. I really hate using the Forum from my phone...it's not user friendly. Is there an app that makes it better?? I just usually log in normally from the internet on my phone. Using my phone to get on will be a last resort, if needed. 

If this keeps up, I'm going to try using the other browser on our laptop...but we never use it, so it's not set up. Grrr...this is all a hassle. I went all this time without a single issue on the forum or any of my browsers!

Anywho, since I am currently able to use this thread...Yay!! The gerbils are starting to see list work!!! Keep up the good work, gerbils!!! The list of sign ups is growing...come on, everyone who's watching but not joining!! We need many more sign ups, still!!!! It's soooo much fun!!! 

Oh, and victim...victim...VICTIM!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh no Witchy Kitty, it must be so frustrating.  hopefully it's trying to self-correct itself and you'll be back to normal soon. From my perspective, I can read all of your posts even though they're not showing up for you, so don't quit posting. _well...that's if you can read this
_
I'm official!
I just sent my list to Bethene and I"m already freaking out! I'm worried that I don't have enough variety on my list for my Reaper. I think Haunters just thrive on stress. Gawd, I love SR!! 

Man, I need something pumpkin spiced and with alcohol - lots of alcohol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Oh no Witchy Kitty, it must be so frustrating.  hopefully it's trying to self-correct itself and you'll be back to normal soon. From my perspective, I can read all of your posts even though they're not showing up for you, so don't quit posting. _well...that's if you can read this
> _
> I'm official!
> I just sent my list to Bethene and I"m already freaking out! I'm worried that I don't have enough variety on my list for my Reaper. I think Haunters just thrive on stress. Gawd, I love SR!!
> ...











Baileys Pumpkin spice latte work?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So far, so good, guys, lol. Thanks for the help and support for me to figure this out!

Omg...I can't drink, nor do I care for coffee, but that Pumpkin Spice Latte and Baileys with a cinnamon stick looks sooooo good!!! LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've added some more things at the bottom of my list in the L/D Thread over the past week...and may add a few more things by the time Sign Ups end and Victims go out. So, whoever gets me as their Victim, make sure to check my Forum list, and not just my list that bethene sends you, if you need more info/ideas. 
I always end up adding stuff to my list, as new stuff starts coming out this time of year, and I think of things that I forgot, lol.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Purrrrrfect Moonwitchkitty, Thank you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoops hoo!!!! We are up to 38!!! 
Break out the pumpkin lattes!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Special message to the gerbils:
> Приносить меня лист! Я заплачу вам в еде жемчуга!


Как вы пожелаете, Миледи


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Say that I'm crazy or call me a fool
But last night it seemed that I dreamed about you
When I opened my mouth what came out was a song
And you knew every word and we all sang along

To a melody played on the strings of our souls
And a rhythm that rattled us down to the bone
Our love for eachother will live on forever
In every beat of my proud corazón
Our love for each other will live on forever
In every beat of my proud corazón

Ay mi familia, oiga mi gente
Canten al coro, let it be known
Our love for each other will live on forever
In every beat of my proud corazón
Ay mi familia, oiga mi gente
Canten al coro, let it be known
Our love for each other will live on forever
In every beat of my proud corazón


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Спасибо Адитор!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witchykitty, glad your computer problems seem to be clearing up. As much as I hate technology, this wouldn't be as fun using chisel and stone!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

For the longest time, I have been slumbering peacefully in my crypt, hidden in the silent, dark woods beyond mortal reach. And then recently a stirring set in, my eternal rest disturbed. Across the eons, I sensed a force calling me. I tried to resist, but the unholy presence kept getting stronger, pulling me. I finally gave in, arising with dread to see what was beckoning me forth. 

With horror I saw that it was gerbils, Ninja Gerbils no less, insisting that it is the most wonderful time of year and that I shall be forever hexed if I miss the Big Reaper. 

Those darn gerbils! Now see what they have gone and done? Now I have no choice but to haunt an unsuspecting victim once again. &%$&^!

WitchyKitty, some people should control their dang gerbils! Just saying. 

I will get my list sent to Bethene.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey, I lay no claim to these gerbils...they ate all my chocolate chip zucchini muffins. Go talk to Auditor.

Regardless, glad the gerbils are recruiting and happy to see you rise from your slumber to join us!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't forget to get your lists posted over on the Likes and Dislikes Thread, too, everyone!! We like to "prestalk" Victims, lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Witchykitty, glad your computer problems seem to be clearing up. As much as I hate technology, this wouldn't be as fun using chisel and stone!


Hopefully clearing up...possibly just teasing me and waiting for just the right time to strike, again!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG I DIDN'T MISS IT!!! I have been crazy busy planing and making for the Labyrinth of Jareth i thought I had missed it!!!

Sign me up! put me in coach!!! send my PM and my list!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wickedwench said:


> OMG I DIDN'T MISS IT!!! I have been crazy busy planing and making for the Labyrinth of Jareth i thought I had missed it!!!
> 
> Sign me up! put me in coach!!! send my PM and my list!


Once again, I must ask...what is this "Labyrinth of Jareth" that you speak of?! (I am a huge Labyrinth fan!!)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ooh I have to go through my recent Convention pictures I saw a Jareth. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Once again, I must ask...what is this "Labyrinth of Jareth" that you speak of?! (I am a huge Labyrinth fan!!)


omg you have not heard!?!?!? It is a masquerade ball! and it is amazing! well it has always looked amazing this will be the first year attending.

check it out
https://labyrinthmasquerade.com/

It's in Los Angeles and this is the 21st year!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Special message to the gerbils:
> Приносить меня лист! Я заплачу вам в еде жемчуга!


WHHHHAAATTT are eating pearls 

Bring me a sheet! I will pay you in eating pearls


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hey, I lay no claim to these gerbils...they ate all my chocolate chip zucchini muffins. Go talk to Auditor.
> 
> Regardless, glad the gerbils are recruiting and happy to see you rise from your slumber to join us!


Well, Auditor than (mutering under breath). But I am sure they mentioned the name WitchyKitty when, ahem, guestioned. (Okay, okay, so I threw them in a vat and bribed them with chocolate and spirits of the liquid sort. They will sober up soon enough). 

That's beside the point anyway. Someone should be held accountable for those darn menaceing gerbils. Just saying.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wickedwench said:


> omg you have not heard!?!?!? It is a masquerade ball! and it is amazing! well it has always looked amazing this will be the first year attending.
> 
> check it out
> https://labyrinthmasquerade.com/
> ...


Oh. Em. Gee. So, it's a huge Fantasy Masquerade Ball?!?! It has the main idea of the Labyrinth movie, with the Goblin Court and all, but also all genres of Fantasy, too??? I want to go!!!!!!!!! Oh, why is it so far way from me?! 

I hope you post lots of pictures after you go!! Have a blast!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

41 victims!!!! Muhaha....just waiting to be stalled!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Stalked, I meant stalked


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Now come on Bethene. Admit that was a Freudian slip. Those Gerbils tell us that we are being stalled in obtaining our victims.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Спасибо Адитор!


Не Благодари меня, это все, что делают песчанки.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> For the longest time, I have been slumbering peacefully in my crypt, hidden in the silent, dark woods beyond mortal reach. And then recently a stirring set in, my eternal rest disturbed. Across the eons, I sensed a force calling me. I tried to resist, but the unholy presence kept getting stronger, pulling me. I finally gave in, arising with dread to see what was beckoning me forth.
> 
> With horror I saw that it was gerbils, Ninja Gerbils no less, insisting that it is the most wonderful time of year and that I shall be forever hexed if I miss the Big Reaper.
> 
> ...


The gerbils say "you're welcome"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on, Auditor and Lady Arsenic!! What the heck are you guys saying?!?

(I think I have it mostly figured out...though one translation makes no sense, lol. Are you speaking...Russian? Are the Gerbils Russian?? Are you guys Russian??)


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Come on, Auditor and Lady Arsenic!! What the heck are you guys saying?!?
> 
> (I think I have it mostly figured out...though one translation makes no sense, lol. Are you speaking...Russian? Are the Gerbils Russian?? Are you guys Russian??)


I heard one of the gerbils say Nyet


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> WHHHHAAATTT are eating pearls
> 
> Bring me a sheet! I will pay you in eating pearls


This! This right here is what doesn't make sense, hahaha!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So...now we have Russian Ninja gerbils?? I feel like I have missed something along the way...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wickedwench said:


> omg you have not heard!?!?!? It is a masquerade ball! and it is amazing! well it has always looked amazing this will be the first year attending.
> 
> check it out
> https://labyrinthmasquerade.com/
> ...


It does look amazingly fun!!! If that ever do one in my neck of the woods, I may have to go!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> WHHHHAAATTT are eating pearls
> 
> Bring me a sheet! I will pay you in eating pearls


No, no," bring me the list, I'll pay you in gerbil food"


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Не Благодари меня, это все, что делают песчанки.


спасибо, песчанки!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Come on, Auditor and Lady Arsenic!! What the heck are you guys saying?!?
> 
> (I think I have it mostly figured out...though one translation makes no sense, lol. Are you speaking...Russian? Are the Gerbils Russian?? Are you guys Russian??)


Espionage requires skills in several languages. The gerbils are fluent in many! I'm still training Red Leader (um, he sounds russian) in sign language, but those tiny little paws are hard to see!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I heard one of the gerbils say Nyet


Boris says he was just coughing up a furball.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Espionage requires skills in several languages. The gerbils are fluent in many! I'm still training Red Leader (um, he sounds russian) in sign language, but those tiny little paws are hard to see!


Это очень верно. Также помогает винить лося и белки

Hii ni kweli kabisa. Pia husaidia Elki lawama na squirrel

Mae hyn yn wir iawn. Hefyd yn helpu i feio hwyliau a gwiwerod

ghotvam'e' teHbej. je lughajbej moose squirrel 'ej QaH


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

tee hee!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

more like oy vey!


----------



## CrazyBatLady (Jul 14, 2018)

How fun! I did these when I was MissHallowsEve and it was a blast  I may or may not sign up this time around but for sure will be watching the thread to see what everyone gets


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

CrazyBatLady said:


> How fun! I did these when I was MissHallowsEve and it was a blast  I may or may not sign up this time around but for sure will be watching the thread to see what everyone gets


It is a lot of fun CrazyBatLady. I hope you will join us. The more the scarier! I mean merrier!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Why can't it be Friday?
I'm in Friday mode. Texas has been flippin hot all week, tempers at work have been flairing. I just want to sleep in.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethene, where are we at with sign ups?? I have seen some more lists pop up over on the Likes/Dislikes Thread! 

Speaking of, don't forget to get your list both to bethene and put over in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, everyone!! 

There has to be more people who want to sign up!! Come on, guys!! It's a blast! We are getting close to the halfway point of the signup time!!

CrazyBatLady (aka MissHallowesEve), I hope you join!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Aww yeah!! It's Friday!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchy kitty, we are up to 43. Several have said that they are joining in the thread but have not signed up yet... 
Now off to clean up the glitter out of the bushes, must of gotten glitter bombed last night.. ?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am so tempted to start on a project even though I do not know who my future victim is going to be. I really enjoy the process of filling up a box and sending it off.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I am one of those who said they were signing up but STILL have not gotten it done! I went down the work rabbit hole but have surfaced and hope to get my likes/dislikes posted and official sign up to bethene this weekend. Despite my absence I have been quietly lurking in the reaper celebration in bethene's shrubberies and my reaper mania has been out of control! While at work I keep day dreaming of what I could make or shopping online for ideas when I can find a minute. Spookerstar and I got our reaper weekend on the calendar so we can shop/craft together and have been planning away with Graveyard Queen. Time for a cocktail....victim....victim....victim...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's a cocktail for you WitchfulThinking!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

(Shakes glitter off, quietly steps out of the tent in the bushes) HAPPY FRIDAY!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Victim....victim....victim!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The falling leaves
Drift by the window
The autumn leaves
Of red and gold

I see your lips
The summer kisses
The sunburned hands
I used to hold

Since you went away
The days grow long
And soon I'll hear
Old winter's song

But I miss you most of all
My darling
When autumn leaves
Start to fall


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm in!!! This is one of my favorite traditions of Halloween! Third year for me! ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am itching sooo badly to start working on stuff for a Victim! We were out of town, yesterday, and Halloween merchandise was slowly trickling in at a few stores. I wanted to buy stuff, but knew I should wait until I get my Victim. It's killing me, though, lol. Mid August can't get here soon enough!! 

Victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 45!!! Come on and join in the fun!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sometimes I like coffee with dinner, especially when it's chilly & rainy.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ay, ay, ay, ay
Canta y no llores
Porque cantando se alegran
Cielito lindo, los corazones

Ese lunar que tienes
Cielito lindo, junto a la boca
No se lo des a nadie, cielito lindo 
Que a mí me toca

Ay, ay, ay, ay
Canta y no llores
Porque cantando se alegran
Cielito lindo, los corazones


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Eek - the fun! It's time. I've been waiting for this. Even though I know it's going to be a challenge for me to do this, I decided I would regret it if I didn't. Count me in and I'll get my list and info to Bethene. 

It's time for me to get back this is site a look around. I've missed you all my friends...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey nhh, welcome back!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was so mad that I missed this last year since I was spending every waking second working on my new classroom. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope more come join the fun, we are missing some long time reaper regulars


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

nhh said:


> Eek - the fun! It's time. I've been waiting for this. Even though I know it's going to be a challenge for me to do this, I decided I would regret it if I didn't. Count me in and I'll get my list and info to Bethene.
> 
> It's time for me to get back this is site a look around. I've missed you all my friends...


It's great that you are back and joining the reaper fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So glad to see some of the regulars joining!!! 

It's great to see new members joining the fun, too!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

nhh said:


> It's time for me to get back this is site a look around. I've missed you all my friends...


Missed you too! Welcome home.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweet we're getting more and more victims.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Now I'm officially in. Sent my info to Bethene. It's good to be home.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Yo Yo, Haunting gremlins. Bethene I am in.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

> Eek - the fun! It's time. I've been waiting for this. Even though I know it's going to be a challenge for me to do this, I decided I would regret it if I didn't. Count me in and I'll get my list and info to Bethene.
> 
> It's time for me to get back this is site a look around. I've missed you all my friends...


I feel you, I thought the same thing. I sat and thought about it before throwing my name into the ring.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Sometimes I like coffee with dinner, especially when it's chilly & rainy.


I will definitely be using this one on Facebook, I have a goal of posting a spooky comic until Samhain. I haven't seen this one before.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

View attachment 554269


*It's been a while since I've had a Victim. I'm beginning, to get, the itch. Auditor do the Gerbils have the list yet? *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, 49 victims!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm bringing some more snacks to bethene's bushes!! I made some more snickerdoodles and I picked up some fresh apple cider doughnuts and apple cinnamon bread from a local orchard...I've got some super spicy salsa that I just made, too, and tortilla chips for dipping!!!! Who's hungry?! 

Bethene HAS to have some sort of Victim pre-list going on somewhere in her house...any word from the gerbils??

Why is mid August taking so long to get here?? I want a Victim!!! I want it now!!

View attachment 554283


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Went to work on my list so I could finally get signed up and started reading the likes/dislike thread - some really great lists this year! Although I admit that old familiar feeling started creeping in....the doubt, the worry....the fear of disappointing my victim. BUT then I realized that is just part of my process! After reading through a bunch my head was all aswirl with ideas and plans. I want my VICTIM. Bethene...tell the truth. Torturing us with an eternally long wait is half your fun every year isn't it. 

WitchyKitty...those are some killer snacks. I have never had an apple cider doughnut before but it sounds amazing! I can almost hear the leaves rustling in the trees.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

nhh said:


> Now I'm officially in. Sent my info to Bethene. It's good to be home.


Glad you are back! I was thinking about you just today - still overwhelmed by the incredible and prolific reap you sent last year. Thank you again nhh - you are a truly generous reaper!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

omg omg omg omg omg omg g omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg g omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg g omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg g omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg g omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg g omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg g omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> WitchyKitty...those are some killer snacks. I have never had an apple cider doughnut before but it sounds amazing! I can almost hear the leaves rustling in the trees.


Apple Cider Doughnuts are a big thing, here, where I live. They are a cake doughnut that is made with fresh apple cider and then covered in cinnamon and sugar. Two of the big orchards around here make them, fresh, and they are a huge seller. It's one of our first signs of the Fall season! It's a Fall tradition. A little later into Fall we start making them at my work, too. (I work in a bakery.)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Cider doughnuts are awesome. Orchard here makes peach cider doughnuts, too. Yum.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

And.....


omg omg omg


THE GERBILS CAME THROUGH!!!!!!!

I have the list!!!!


I HAVE MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!

And yours, too.

....


....

I'm too excited to look.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

49 woo hoo-I can't wait to get my victim *dances around looking for her victim*

These apple cider donuts rock-how am I going to compete with these *whips out Angry Orchard hard apple cider *


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got mine Thank you ninja Gerbils ♥♥ Woot Woot


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I may have to sit this one out...  

While trying to come up with a list, I can't think of a single thing that I need that wouldn't be stupid to ship. All of my previous reapers have spoiled me so much!!!

What's a girl to do?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I may have to sit this one out...
> 
> While trying to come up with a list, I can't think of a single thing that I need that wouldn't be stupid to ship. All of my previous reapers have spoiled me so much!!!
> 
> What's a girl to do?


What about more decorations for you chicken coop if still doing that. 
Maybe craft stuff you need 
Reap for your sweet girls maybe


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

You're RIGHT! I was planning decor, and totally forgot about the chicken coop!! Also, I just complained to my husband and he gave me a few ideas, so I've got the beginning of a list. It was sad when I thought I shouldn't participate, but I'm back (feeling a big mood-swingy about this )


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I will definitely be using this one on Facebook, I have a goal of posting a spooky comic until Samhain. I haven't seen this one before.


Right on! I'll be watching for them, I've been saving a bunch on my pinterest Halloween board, & a few on the laughable board. Help yourself!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a victim!!!!!!! Those gerbils are AMAZINGLY talented, crafty, sneaky ninjas! Great work!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I have a victim!!!!!!! Those gerbils are AMAZINGLY talented, crafty, sneaky ninjas! Great work!


The gerbils got me a Victim, too...hahaha...


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I really would like to participate because I love finding/making stuff for my person but with the exception of a couple of years, I've been burned too many times...which is disheartening. I spend a lot of time trying to give my person a good reap only to keep getting boxes of things that are either broken, full of smoke or not something that I can use or share with anyone one else...it's really sad.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

mb24 said:


> I really would like to participate because I love finding/making stuff for my person but with the exception of a couple of years, I've been burned too many times...which is disheartening. I spend a lot of time trying to give my person a good reap only to keep getting boxes of things that are either broken, full of smoke or not something that I can use or share with anyone one else...it's really sad.


Awww, we'd love for you to join, but I understand your hesitation. I'm so sorry that happened to you more than once.  

If you DO decide to give it one more chance and join with us, just make sure your list is really detailed and specific...ask for specific things in great detail. Make a Pinterest page full of pictures of those specific things so your Reaper can see them. It might help. Hope you will join the fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethene, it seems quieter over here in the Sign Up thread and L/D thread...are we getting anymore sign ups?? Are we slowing down??? 

Come on, everyone! The more that join the more fun it is, the more pictures we get to see and the more suspenseful it is!! 

Is there anyone on the fence??? Listen to the gerbil whispering in your ear..."Join us...you know you want to...join us......bring muffins..."


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 50 officially....I am hoping that the last couple weeks brings more folks to the forum, seeing it's August now!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I started working on something that I think any haunter would like. If however, I do not see it on my victim's list I will keep it for myself. I can not wait for my Victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And I have picked up a couple items at the thrift store that will work for crafting for several lists! And gone through my reaper stash to remember what's there


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I checked our goodwill stores and they have tons of Christmas stuff out but nothing Halloween right now. I was very disappointed.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Masquerade, masquerade,
Grab your mask and don't be late
Get out get out well disguised
Heat and fever in The air tonight

Meet the others at the store,
Knock on other people's door
Trick or treat they have the choice
Little ghost's are makin' lots noise

But watch out. . Beware -
Listen. .. Take care

In the streets on Halloween
There's something going on
No way to escape the power unknown
In the streets on Halloween
The spirits will arise
Make your choice, it's hell or paradise
Ah - it's Halloween
Ah - it's Halloween... Tonight!

Someone's sitting in a field,
Never giving yield
Sltting there with gleaming eyes
Waiting for big pumpkin to arise
Bad luck if you get a stone
Like the good old Charlie Brown
You think Linus could be right
The kids will say it's just a stupid lie

But watch out... Beware -
Listen... Take care


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Auditor, Bethene, there are rumors that the gerbils are aiding in the victim/reaper match-ups. Can either of you confirm or deny these allegations? Egads man, if it is true, are they even qualified??????


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> We are up to 50 officially....I am hoping that the last couple weeks brings more folks to the forum, seeing it's August now!


What's the most that have ever signed up for the Big Reaper Bethene?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought I remember someone saying they have had around 300 in past years...but I could be wrong. I know we have had some really big ones in the 100s since I have been playing.

I have no idea if the gerbils are qualified to be helping bethene match up reapers to victims...but, as for the Victim I was recently given, I can give the small hint that I am trying to figure out how to make a haunted hamster/gerbil wheel...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I have no idea if the gerbils are qualified to be helping bethene match up reapers to victims...but, as for the Victim I was recently given, I can give the small hint that I am trying to figure out how to make a haunted hamster/gerbil wheel...[/QUOTE]

See, there you go WitchyKitty. That sounds very suspicious to me. I bet those gerbils are making victims up and having the reap sent to them. I am seriously questioning this. They are up to no good I tell you. One can never trust a ninja gerbil, much less a gang of them. Just saying.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I thought I remember someone saying they have had around 300 in past years...but I could be wrong. I know we have had some really big ones in the 100s since I have been playing.
> 
> Hundreds? Wow, that is impressive. I'm hoping a lot more willing victims show up before the hourglass runs out and the witching hour is upon us! Buuhaahaaahhhaa!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just looked back...my first Reaper, in 2013, there was 188 sign ups. I have no idea how many in previous years, though.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Holy cow I almost missed it. where has the time gone?? I'm signing up. 

My likes are anything Witchy. I love mini Halloween stuff. Vampireish, Steampunk,Vintage,I am a nightmare before Christmas fan, Disney fan anything Handmade. 


I defiantly do not like hard core Halloween. no zombie babies, bloody chines or whips. hooks or knives.

what else was suppose to send?
MJ Zettle


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Skullie said:


> Holy cow I almost missed it. where has the time gone?? I'm signing up.
> 
> My likes are anything Witchy. I love mini Halloween stuff. Vampireish, Steampunk,Vintage,I am a nightmare before Christmas fan, Disney fan anything Handmade.
> 
> ...


Sign up, here, add your detailed list over on the L/D thread. Then send bethene your info, shipping preference and send her your list, too.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> I have no idea if the gerbils are qualified to be helping bethene match up reapers to victims...but, as for the Victim I was recently given, I can give the small hint that I am trying to figure out how to make a haunted hamster/gerbil wheel...


See, there you go WitchyKitty. That sounds very suspicious to me. I bet those gerbils are making victims up and having the reap sent to them. I am seriously questioning this. They are up to no good I tell you. One can never trust a ninja gerbil, much less a gang of them. Just saying.[/QUOTE]

Ummm, I believe the buzz words here are "fake news, covfefe, & your fired."


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

OK I can't stand it anymore! I've taken a peek for a few of you, but having this almost complete list and not looking is killing me! And not in the fun way! 

So, let's see...who has who....


Wait.

Why do these all say Red 5?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> See, there you go WitchyKitty. That sounds very suspicious to me. I bet those gerbils are making victims up and having the reap sent to them. I am seriously questioning this. They are up to no good I tell you. One can never trust a ninja gerbil, much less a gang of them. Just saying.


Um, X...might want to lock that crypt door. I just heard Red Leader squeak out, "Oh No, he did NOT just say that!" and now he's marching off with a bunch of gerbils, heading in your direction....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Auditor, sounds like Red 5 is playing a joke on you, or he has multiple personalities, and they all want gifts!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been up late the last few nights making a paper towel tube that looks like a snake for Red 5 to run through, and practice his ninja skills on. Gotta keep those up you know. I'll probably still send it...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Soooo...does that mean I don't need to try to figure out how to make a haunted gerbil/hamster wheel, anymore??


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Auditor, sounds like Red 5 is playing a joke on you, or he has multiple personalities, and they all want gifts!


The 2 aren't mutually exclusive. Oh, and he's still snuggling the cat.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Soooo...does that mean I don't need to try to figure out how to make a haunted gerbil/hamster wheel, anymore??


Oh no. You do.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh rats, you discovered my secret, the kitties and gerbils have declared a truce, and are now friends, 


One year we had just over 300 victims, while fun, it was a lot of work, last year I believe that we has about 90, but the average has been low hundreds..I hope we get closer to that!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Um, X...might want to lock that crypt door. I just heard Red Leader squeak out, "Oh No, he did NOT just say that!" and now he's marching off with a bunch of gerbils, heading in your direction....


Yes, Auditor, it was a rough night here. I retract my allegations. I wish I had more of a warning. Darn gerbils!

WitchyKitty, absolutely keep working on that haunted gerbil/hamster wheel! It's all legitimate I tell you! I see the error of my ways. What happened last night is unspeakable, but it did indeed point me in the right direction. Now I understand what Bethene has been up against with those dastardly rodents, uhm, I mean adorable, sweet gerbils. Everyone just continue on! (Walks off muttering while shaking head...)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> Yes, Auditor, it was a rough night here. I retract my allegations. I wish I had more of a warning. Darn gerbils!
> 
> WitchyKitty, absolutely keep working on that haunted gerbil/hamster wheel! It's all legitimate I tell you! I see the error of my ways. What happened last night is unspeakable, but it did indeed point me in the right direction. Now I understand what Bethene has been up against with those dastardly rodents, uhm, I mean adorable, sweet gerbils. Everyone just continue on! (Walks off muttering while shaking head...)


Hmm. I thought Red Leader was looking a little more smug and cocky than usual today.... Feel for you, X.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

It is entirely too quiet in here.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think every one fell asleep early tonight...

I checked last years sign ups, and we were about the same amount of sign ups, then had a quick burst in the next days,so hopefully this year will follow!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope we get some more people signing up and hanging out in bethene's bushes. It has been so quiet, some nights, that it's lonely and a bit creepy. 

...and while I know we all usually LIKE creepy, creepy isn't as much fun when you are sitting alone (or the only one awake) in someone's bushes in the middle of the night...strength in numbers, people...strength in numbers. 


...What was that? Did you see that?!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm here! I'm having a glass of wine, and trying to calm down. I went outside, and there was hissing in the shrubs....a snake is stuck in the chickenwire & netting that covers the strawberries! Tried to free him with fireplace tongs, but he's pissed, so I decided to leave him alone. Came back inside, & noticed something moving near the skylight. It's a bat!! I had to leave the door open & chase him out with a broom. Yup, its Halloween here already. I should have put "husband" on the likes list. One would have been handy just now.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

X-pired, sorry about your rough night last night. (Dont expect a phone call from him anytime soon) sounds like you need a drink too.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers everyone


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~brings out, and loads, the Super Soaker~

~looks over at Lady A, WitchyKitty and Moonwitchkitty, sitting there all innocent-like.~

~Smiles~


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awww, we'd love for you to join, but I understand your hesitation. I'm so sorry that happened to you more than once.
> 
> If you DO decide to give it one more chance and join with us, just make sure your list is really detailed and specific...ask for specific things in great detail. Make a Pinterest page full of pictures of those specific things so your Reaper can see them. It might help. Hope you will join the fun!


 Hi, I'm seriously thinking about it because I so look forward to this.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join us mb24!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

mb24 said:


> I really would like to participate because I love finding/making stuff for my person but with the exception of a couple of years, I've been burned too many times...which is disheartening. I spend a lot of time trying to give my person a good reap only to keep getting boxes of things that are either broken, full of smoke or not something that I can use or share with anyone one else...it's really sad.


Hi mb24. Thank you for speaking up on this subject. I get what you are saying.

I too was hesitant to join this time but decided to give it a shot. Haveing a victim to do something for is a great way to bring enjoyment to the season which outweighs the negatives for me. I really do have fun with creating a box filled with things that might make someone else smile and that they will use to enhance their Halloween. 

It would be wonderful if you reconsider and join in on the fun. Hopefully, you will receive an amazing reap in exchange!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> ~brings out, and loads, the Super Soaker~
> 
> ~looks over at Lady A, WitchyKitty and Moonwitchkitty, sitting there all innocent-like.~
> 
> ~Smiles~


~Lady A. Quickly jumps in this~


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Moonwitchkitty, WitchyKitty, come on in if you dont have umbrellas!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Greetings all! Just wanted to say Hi and admit that have I having lurking on this thread. I have no idea what it was all about but have enjoyed reading the conversations and observing y’alls friendships. I too am a Halloween junkie but I’m in no way a crafter so I hesitate to join. But I do lift my broom to all of y’alls excitement and witchyness!!! ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You don't have to be crafty to join in! I've been reaped by crafty & non-crafty folks & I've loved it all. 

Even the craftiest folks don't always have time to make stuff so don't feel like you need to make every single item or any item at all.

I've done both. I try to send at least one thing I made which isn't always something big, then I send store bought stuff. But I've also just sent store bought stuff too. For me it's about getting the mail, just like a kid I still love getting stuff in the mail!

So don't feel like you've gotta Martha Stewart it all up, just read your Reapee's list & do your best.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hearthfire said:


> Greetings all! Just wanted to say Hi and admit that have I having lurking on this thread. I have no idea what it was all about but have enjoyed reading the conversations and observing y’alls friendships. I too am a Halloween junkie but I’m in no way a crafter so I hesitate to join. But I do lift my broom to all of y’alls excitement and witchyness!!! &#55356;&#57219;


Hello Hearthfire,

Come join in the fun. Being crafty is definitely not a requirement. Just being a Halloween junkie is enough!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Hearthfire said:


> Greetings all! Just wanted to say Hi and admit that have I having lurking on this thread. I have no idea what it was all about but have enjoyed reading the conversations and observing y’alls friendships. I too am a Halloween junkie but I’m in no way a crafter so I hesitate to join. But I do lift my broom to all of y’alls excitement and witchyness!!! ?


I agree with RCIAG and X-Pired. If you love Halloween you are fully qualified for Secret Reaper. It is such a fun way to share something we all are passionate about with each other. Everyone expresses it in a different way--be it crafting or shopping or somewhere in between. I have never had any two reaps that were alike. Some are all store bought, some are crafted--I have loved them all. I hope you will join in the fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

As far as the gifts issue,I feel so badly about that,not really sure what to do about it, or fix the issue. I will be thinking about it, and while me saying something to the reapers might not help, maybe 1 person will listen and do better


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Have not been on for a few days however I have been day dreaming about those cider doughnuts and reveling in the very early hints of fall around here. I have also been eagerly awaiting a victim (and procrastinating my likes/dislikes/signup). It is this Halloween daydream haze I blame for the rookie mistake of falling for the terrible gerbil prank. While immediately suspicious my excitement overrode as I thought I had my victim for a brief 3 minutes. Did I let the fact that I have not actually signed up yet stop my hope that it was real? NOPE. In catching up on the thread I see I was not the only one they attempted to prank.  I am just going to settle down here with a cocktail and get my official sign up done....and maybe daydream about a jar of gerbils to go with my potions in my witches kitchen. FAUX gerbils of course.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh how I’ve missed you guys. Catching up on the thread and everyone’s lists! I can’t wait to start crafting and shopping! Who’s got the cider and something pumpkin flavored? I’m ready for a fall treat


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> ~Lady A. Quickly jumps in this~


With the pig, even? What's the piggy's name???


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hearthfire said:


> Greetings all! Just wanted to say Hi and admit that have I having lurking on this thread. I have no idea what it was all about but have enjoyed reading the conversations and observing y’alls friendships. I too am a Halloween junkie but I’m in no way a crafter so I hesitate to join. But I do lift my broom to all of y’alls excitement and witchyness!!! ?




Come! Play with us!

Come play with us!

Forever....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I am just going to settle down here with a cocktail and get my official sign up done....and maybe daydream about a jar of gerbils to go with my potions in my witches kitchen. FAUX gerbils of course.


Whatever you do...*don't* antagonize the gerbils. As X-Pired about antagonizing the gerbils....DON'T DO IT!!!!!

You'd be better off running into that abandoned graveyard, up the stairs in stiletto heels than antagonizing the gerbils!!!!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I am going to try to qualify by the deadline. It does look like a lot of fun. I have been reading through all of your posts and would really like to join.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It's pretty easy if you try, good luck ,hope you get it to come join us!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally got all signed up and my list posted! Spent time perusing the likes/dislikes this afternoon (and stealing ideas). Some really great lists---so many I had ideas for. Can't wait for my victim.....victim.....victim! Wait did you hear that.....it sounded like angry gerbils.......I will be right back. I am going to go get some gerbil treats to appease Red 5.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 54, whoo hoo, any more victims??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

WOW...54? It’s going to be so great watching everyone’s reaps unfold!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Whatever you do...*don't* antagonize the gerbils. As X-Pired about antagonizing the gerbils....DON'T DO IT!!!!!
> 
> You'd be better off running into that abandoned graveyard, up the stairs in stiletto heels than antagonizing the gerbils!!!!!!


For the love of humanity, DO NOT antagonize those gerbils!!! Egad!!! They showed up around midnight; I remember the clock chiming the witching hour. And then they ... we, it is genuinely unspeakable. Let's just say chaos and doom reigned down for what seemed an eternity. I've never seen anything so horrific in all my born days, and that is saying a lot! I'm still shaking with fear and dread. It's haunting my nightmares. Think about the implications and your peace of mind! 

No, whatever you do, don't antagonize those dastardly, uuhmm (cough), sweet, gerbils!!! (Walks away tremebling and muttering).


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Have not been on for a few days however I have been day dreaming about those cider doughnuts and reveling in the very early hints of fall around here. I have also been eagerly awaiting a victim (and procrastinating my likes/dislikes/signup). It is this Halloween daydream haze I blame for the rookie mistake of falling for the terrible gerbil prank. While immediately suspicious my excitement overrode as I thought I had my victim for a brief 3 minutes. Did I let the fact that I have not actually signed up yet stop my hope that it was real? NOPE. In catching up on the thread I see I was not the only one they attempted to prank.  I am just going to settle down here with a cocktail and get my official sign up done....and maybe daydream about a jar of gerbils to go with my potions in my witches kitchen. FAUX gerbils of course.


I don't think it is a prank with those gerbils Witchful! I suspect they are serious with expectations that you provide a reap for them, that everyone does! Be forwarned that they are not to be dismissed lightly! It will be a long, dark , dreadful night for you if you antaganize them!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok!!!!!! Let it begin, I’m in!!!! I’m new to this so be gentle. Never mind, be as wicked as you wish! Thank you all for the encouragement. After getting excited reading y’alls likes and dislikes, how could I not join in? Now it’s time to celebrate with pumpkin pancakes!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, welcome to the reaper!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hearthfire said:


> Ok!!!!!! Let it begin, I’m in!!!! I’m new to this so be gentle. Never mind, be as wicked as you wish! Thank you all for the encouragement. After getting excited reading y’alls likes and dislikes, how could I not join in? Now it’s time to celebrate with pumpkin pancakes!


YAY!! ONE OF US!! ONE OF US!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> With the pig, even? What's the piggy's name???


His name is Hogwarts!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome Hearthfire! Wicked Spiryt, just keep posting, & responding to things, you'll get there, & I hope you both have a lot of fun here with fellow Halloween fanatics!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Who Hooo!! Thank you!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Finally got all signed up and my list posted! Spent time perusing the likes/dislikes this afternoon (and stealing ideas). Some really great lists---so many I had ideas for. Can't wait for my victim.....victim.....victim! Wait did you hear that.....it sounded like angry gerbils.......I will be right back. I am going to go get some gerbil treats to appease Red 5.


They really like muffins...cinnamon chocolate chip zucchini muffins...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

**Welcome, Hearthfire!! Glad you decided to join! 

**Wycked Spiryt, it is pretty easy to get your post count up!! One good thing to do is comment on things you like or threads that interest you around the forum...that way, your future Reaper can read said posts and have a better idea of your personality, things you like, how you decorate/haunt, ect!! 

**For anyone new to this: The more you post, comment, post pictures, ect, the more detailed info your Reaper can find out about your likes! Adding pictures to your profile page albums is another great way to show what you like, how you decorate, ect. A Pinterest page is one of the best ways to show your reaper specifically the things you want/like. (Many of us link Pinterest pages to our lists for our Reapers) NOTE FOR NEWBIES: You can link pages by clicking on that little earth with a link symbol at the top of your bar when writing a post or PM, in that same bar, there is a little square with a tree...that's how you post pictures!

Make sure to make your lists as detailed as possible...that way, there is a higher chance of you getting the perfect reaping and not things you don't need/want.

If you guys have any questions beyond what you have read, thus far, or what is in the Rules post on the first page, ask away! We are all glad to help!! No question is silly!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's a good thing I now constantly wear my water wings and a rain coat over here in bethene's bushes...jeeze...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

All our times have come
Here but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain, we can be like they are

Come on baby, don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand, don't fear the reaper
We'll be able to fly, don't fear the reaper
Baby I'm your man

But do fear the gerbils.
Even the flying monkeys are afraid of the gerbils.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The Auditor said:


> All our times have come
> Here but now they're gone
> Seasons don't fear the reaper
> Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain, we can be like they are
> ...



I’ll never fear the Reaper!!! The gerbils, well let’s just say I’m well equipped to hunt by the pale moon light! My son, when he was 9 asked to be a flying monkey for Halloween!!!! My work here is done! Here is is as the Reaper one year!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Mmmmm, so do I.  this is in response to the gerbils liking zucchini muffins and chocolate chip muffins!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> **Welcome, Hearthfire!! Glad you decided to join!
> 
> **Wicked Spiryt, it is pretty easy to get your post count up!! One good thing to do is comment on things you like or threads that interest you around the forum...that way, your future Reaper can read said posts and have a better idea of your personality, things you like, how you decorate/haunt, ect!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the explaining the details.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

bethene said:


> Come join us mb24!


I'm seeing too many awesome new things out there this year to possibly to get my victim....I'm in!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't taunt the Gerbils, their Chi is strong.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Mmmmm, so do I.  this is in response to the gerbils liking zucchini muffins and chocolate chip muffins!


I figured, hahaha. Last time I brought my Cinnamon Chocolate Chip Zucchini muffins, here, to the bushes, the gerbils ate almost ALL of them.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> All our times have come
> Here but now they're gone
> Seasons don't fear the reaper
> Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain, we can be like they are
> ...


I begged for mercy that dark and dreadful night that seemingly lasted eons, but alas, my pleas went unheeded. Yes! I tell you emphatically that it behooves you to fear those gerbils!!! You can run from them, but you can't hide!!! (Peaking around the corner in trepidation.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We need to get the gerbils back on track to their original mission and leave poor X-Pired alone!

They need to try to find bethene's preliminary victim lists!! (...and I mean the REAL lists...not lists that all "mysteriously" say Red 5...)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~calmly pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I figured, hahaha. Last time I brought my Cinnamon Chocolate Chip Zucchini muffins, here, to the bushes, the gerbils ate almost ALL of them.


I ate whatever they didn't!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> ~calmly pushes WitchyKitty into the pool~


Haha, can't get me!! Or Hogwarts!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here Ex-pired, arm yourself!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Haha, can't get me!! Or Hogwarts!!


~places a plate of fresh, warm cinnamon chocolate chip zucchini muffins just far enough away from the bubble~

Mmm mmm, don't those smell delicious


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Auditor...why dost thou hate me so much?! Why am I always in the pool??? I cannot bake more goodies if I am constantly trying to swim for my life and then dry off...




...I'll get you, my pretty, and your little...gerbil...too!! Hahahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{Pulls The Auditor...who is standing precariously close to the side of the pool, teasing Lady Arsenic with muffins...into said pool...}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Move over, Lady Arsenic and Hogwarts...I'm comin' in!!! Hurry!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Auditor...why dost thou hate me so much?!


I don't hate you. Never! 



WitchyKitty said:


> Why am I always in the pool??? I cannot bake more goodies if I am constantly trying to swim for my life and then dry off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> {{Pulls The Auditor...who is standing precariously close to the side of the pool, teasing Lady Arsenic with muffins...into said pool...}}


~splish splish splish~

MARCO!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> That's why.


...because you don't like baked goods or because I went a little "wicked witch" on you and the gerbils...? 

Awww, I'm not really wicked. I'm a good witch, I promise. {{Cackle}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ~splish splish splish~
> 
> MARCO!


POLO!! {WitchyKitty yells from inside the safety of the giant ball...then realizes she is in a giant ball and feels a sudden kinship with the gerbils...}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, okay...we need some more sign ups!!! It's been quiet in here on that note. Come on, everyone!! There isn't much time left to sign up and get your lists posted on the Likes/Dislikes and also sent to bethene with your info and shipping preferences!!!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Frog and I are in... Hoping this gets me into the spirit of the season.. just not feeling it this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Glad to see ya joining, SnFP!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

mb24 said:


> I really would like to participate because I love finding/making stuff for my person but with the exception of a couple of years, I've been burned too many times...which is disheartening. I spend a lot of time trying to give my person a good reap only to keep getting boxes of things that are either broken, full of smoke or not something that I can use or share with anyone one else...it's really sad.


I can relate... well.. sort of... I've never received a reap I didn't like or couldn't find a way to use. However it's disheartening to put a lot of time and effort into creating something unique and not even getting a thank you that's ruined it for me. The majority of my victims have been great, in fact Bethene was my last victim and it just doesn't get any better than that  

I've been away from the site because of technical issues for several months and to be honest I've had a bad case of withdrawal. However work, prior obligations and my daughter have kept me busy. Maybe I'll join in again but probably not this year.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

~Lady Arsenic presses a button, an Inspector Gadget like arm comes out of the bubble, grabs all the muffins, brings them in the bubble, while a second arm comes out, and pushes The Auditor into the pool~

Come on in WitchyKitty, I have snacks!

Auditor, your funny/ornery! You must be the oldest child, or the only child!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, glad your back to join the party in the bushes! May the spirit possess you soon!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Auditor, your funny/ornery! You must be the oldest child, or the only child!


Oldest, indeed. With a younger sister, no less.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Victim victim vic-TIM! Victim victim vic-TIM!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wooooo, one more week until we get our VICTIMS!

You may not have *seen* me hanging out in the bushes, but I know what's up. I'm the one flying the drone, dropping glitter from above!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am seeing sooo many things that I could buy for a potential Victim...a week is much too far away!! 

Matchmaker, matchmaker, make me a match! Find me a find, catch me a catch! Matchmaker, matchmaker, look through your...LIST...and make me a perfect match!!

I need a Victim!! STAT! ASAP! Quick, like a bunny!! N.O.W! 

Victim...VICTIM...VICTIM!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

***Now I will attempt to both lure new sign ups and bribe bethene to give me a Victim earlier than everyone else...*** 

I made cookies!!! Chocolate Chip Zucchini Cookies!!! Lots of yummy chocolate chips in them and warm, Fall spices!!! 

Come to the bushes and sign up...come to the dark side...we have cookies!!

{{WitchyKitty slinks up to bethene's window, carefully slides it open a crack and wafts the warm, yummy scent of the freshly baked cookies into her house...}}


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

~Lady Arsenic sneaks up behind and uses the gadget arm again to scoop up all the treats ~

MMMMMMMMMM..... thank you, don't mind if I do!
(Sorry, I should go eat dinner)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> ~Lady Arsenic sneaks up behind and uses the gadget arm again to scoop up all the treats ~
> 
> MMMMMMMMMM..... thank you, don't mind if I do!
> (Sorry, I should go eat dinner)


Hahahaha!! Cookies are allowed before dinner. (At least, I hope they are, since I had some before and after dinner, lol!  )


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sooo excited love this every year


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join us,we need more victims!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha!! Cookies are allowed before dinner. (At least, I hope they are, since I had some before and after dinner, lol!  )


The cookies contain zucchini. therefore they are vegetables. They count as a side dish.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lisa48317 said:


> You may not have *seen* me hanging out in the bushes, but I know what's up. I'm the one flying the drone, dropping glitter from above!


Lisa, you are my hero.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lisa48317 said:


> Wooooo, one more week until we get our VICTIMS!


One week more
Another week another destiny
This neverending road to Calvary
These gerbils who seem to know my crime will surely come a second time
One week more....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~Red 5 and The Cat take the stage~

Red 5: No more talk of darkness
Forget these wide-eyed fears
I'm here, nothing can harm you
My words will warm and calm you

Let me be your freedom
Let daylight dry your tears
I'm here, with you, beside you
To guard you and to guide you

The Cat: Say you love me every waking moment
Turn my head with talk of summertime
Say you need me with you now and always
Promise me that all you say is true
That's all I ask of you

Red 5: Let me be your shelter
Let me be your light
You're safe, no one will find you
Your fears are far behind you

The Cat: All I want is freedom
A world with no more night
And you, always beside me
To hold me and to hide me

Red 5: Then say you'll share with me
One love, one lifetime
Let me lead you from your solitude

Say you need me with you here, beside you
Anywhere you go, let me go too
Kitteh, that's all I ask of you

The Cat: Say you'll share with me
One love, one lifetime
Say the word and I will follow you
Share each day with me
Each night, each morning
Say you love me

Red 5: You know I do

Both:  Love me
That's all I ask of you.

~curtsies, exits stage left~


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> The cookies contain zucchini. therefore they are vegetables. They count as a side dish.


EXCELLENT!! That means cookies before, during, and after meals! I love cookies, this is great news!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> One week more
> Another week another destiny
> This neverending road to Calvary
> These gerbils who seem to know my crime will surely come a second time
> One week more....


Is your code name 24601?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

(The cat ) Memory
All alone in the moonlight
I can smile at the old days
I was beautiful then
I remember the time I knew what happiness was
Let the memory live again

(Red 5) And now, a reading from Anton Chekhov, the Seagull:

Medvedenko: Why do you always go around in black?
Masha: Its in mourning for my life, I'm unhappy.
Medvedenko: Why? (Reflecting) I don't understand, your in good health. Your father may not be rich, but he's well off. My life is much harder than yours, I only get 23 Rubles a month, minus pension reductions, but I don't go around in mourning. 
Masha: I DON'T HAVE A VICTIM YET!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol!!! You guys are so ingenious!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> The cookies contain zucchini. therefore they are vegetables. They count as a side dish.


Exactly. Exactly this.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{Singing along with Red 5 and the Cat, quietly, in the back of the bushes...feeling moved to tears...}}


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> ~Red 5 and The Cat take the stage~
> 
> Red 5: No more talk of darkness
> Forget these wide-eyed fears
> ...


So there is another side to those gerbils? See how clever they are and what we are all up against? I tell you that it is critical for Bethene to get that victim list done!

Have there been more sign-ups? 

If anyone is on the fence, please come play with us. Once you enter the dark and mystical world of the reaper, you will be with us forever and ever, bruuhhaahahahahaaa! Don't be scared; WitchyKitty has all sorts of goodies to share. I think Auditor just made cookies that count as a vegetable! How sweet is that?! (Quick, grab something to entice more victims with WitchyKitty! Lady Arsenic, head them off so they don't escape! Auditor, where are those darn gerbils when they could be useful as opposed to tormenting innocents?)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my dear victim I can not wait to create a amazing reap for you


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> Auditor, where are those darn gerbils when they could be useful as opposed to tormenting innocents?


Come now, let us be honest. Are there any here that can truly be called "innocents?"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Is there anyone still on the fence about joining??? Anyone??? Hellooooo???


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Is your code name 24601?


He thinks that man is me
He knew him at a glance
That stranger he has found
This man could be my chance

Why should I save his hide?
Why should I right this wrong?
When I have come so far
And struggled for so long?

If I speak, I am condemned
If I stay silent, I am damned

I am the master of hundreds of workers
They all look to me
Can I abandon them, how would they live
If I am not free?

If I speak, I am condemned
If I stay silent, I am damned

Who am I?
Can I condemn this man to slavery?
Pretend I do not feel his agony?
This innocent who wears my face
Who goes to judgement in my place

Who am I?
Can I conceal myself for evermore?
Pretend I'm not the man I was before?
And must my name until I die
Be no more than an alibi?

Must I lie?
How can I ever face my fellow men?
How can I ever face myself again?
My soul belongs to God, I know
I made that bargain long ago

He gave me hope, when hope was gone
He gave me strength to journey on

Who am I?
Who am I?

_I'm Jean Valjean!_

And so Javert, you see it's true
That man bears no more guilt than you
Who am I? 

_2-4-6-0-1!_


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

"Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil!—prophet still, if rodent or devil!—
Whether Tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted—
On this home by Horror haunted—tell me truly, I implore—
Is there—is there lists of Victims?—tell me—tell me, I implore!"

Quoth the Gerbil "Nevermore."


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I can't wait to be given my victim! I'm so looking forward to this, I've been trawling through people's lists and getting so much inspiration!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on, people who want to sign up but haven't, yet!!! The sooner everyone gets signed up the sooner bethene can get to matching us all up and getting those Victims out!!

Victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I cant stand it anymore!! Wednesday is an eternity from now!! I need my victim!!! 
I mean my mania is so bad I am scaring people! I was leaving my office building parking garage late on Tuesday and pulled up to the gate--rolled my window down to swipe my card not really thinking about the fact that my Halloween playlist (starting with the Halloween soundtrack) was blaring. The guy at the gate next to me was very alarmed. 

Come on bethene....surely you could give out just a few early  No? Ok ok.
I do have to say I am impressed with all the improvements to your yard....I count a pool and a gerbil stage amongst the improvements I see here in the shrubs!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

In my travels today I bought a few small things here & there. Just some generic stuff that would work for anyone, but still, I'm already buying stuff & I don't even have a victim yet!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I cant stand it anymore!! Wednesday is an eternity from now!! I need my victim!!!
> I mean my mania is so bad I am scaring people!


This is bad?



Witchful Thinking said:


> I do have to say I am impressed with all the improvements to your yard....I count a pool and a gerbil stage amongst the improvements I see here in the shrubs!


Should have the hot tub open by Tuesday night's victim vigil. With the haunted tiki bar between it and the pool. We were going to have the drive-in movie theater finished, but construction delays mean it'll be a little late.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Is there anyone still on the fence about joining??? Anyone??? Hellooooo???


I was! But I just dove in and sent my sign-up to bethene. 

No Take-Backs!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was also sitting on the fence, but I want to play. I am working on a list.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> "Prophet!" said I, "thing of evil!—prophet still, if rodent or devil!—
> Whether Tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
> Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted—
> On this home by Horror haunted—tell me truly, I implore—
> ...


Sigh... Les Mis, AND Poe? Cookies are vegetables...Аудитор, ты выйдешь за меня?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> This is bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Should have the hot tub open by Tuesday night's victim vigil. With the haunted tiki bar between it and the pool. We were going to have the drive-in movie theater finished, but construction delays mean it'll be a little late.


Dont forget the haunted maze, that should be done on Wednesday. I peeked at the plans, its just like the one from the Shining.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yays!!! More sign ups!! Thanks for hopping off the fence to the dark side, Lady Goats and Printersdevil!!!!!!!!! 

Anyone else?? Anyone?? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~now in flies a Robin, that may be called the Puck~

Captain of our fairy band,
bethene is here at hand,	
And the youth, mistook by me,	
Pleading for a victim’s fee.	
Shall we their fond pageant see? 
Lord, what fools these mortals be!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Sigh... Les Mis, AND Poe? Cookies are vegetables...


Soon, I may even bring out the Phantom



Lady Arsenic said:


> Аудитор, ты выйдешь за меня?



да


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Soon, I may even bring out the Phantom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swoon! .


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~enters now Red 5, The Cat, one of the Flying Monkeys wearing a ballgown, and a rather confused looking rabbit~

Red 5: Hang off, thou cat, thou burr! vile thing, let loose,	
Or I will shake thee from me like a serpent.

The Cat: Why are you grown so rude? what change is this,	
Sweet love,—

Red 5: Thy love! out, tawny Tartar, out!	
Out, loathed medicine! hated poison, hence!

The Cat: Do you not jest?

The Monkey:  Yes, sooth; and so do you.

Red 5:  Demetrius, I will keep my word with thee.

Bunny: I would I had your bond, for I perceive	
A weak bond holds you: I’ll not trust your word.

Red 5: What! should I hurt her, strike her, kill her dead?	
Although I hate her, I’ll not harm her so.

The Cat: What! can you do me greater harm than hate? 
Hate me! wherefore? O me! what news, my love?	
Am not I Hermia? Are not you Lysander?	
I am as fair now as I was erewhile.	
Since night you lov’d me; yet, since night you left me:	
Why, then you left me,—O, the gods forbid!— 
In earnest, shall I say?

Red 5: Ay, by my life;	
And never did desire to see thee more.	
Therefore be out of hope, of question, doubt;	
Be certain, nothing truer: ’tis no jest, 
That I do hate thee and love Helena.

The Cat: O me! you juggler! you canker-blossom!	
You thief of love! what! have you come by night	
And stol’n my love’s heart from him?

The Monkey:  Fine, i’ faith! 
Have you no modesty, no maiden shame,	
No touch of bashfulness? What! will you tear	
Impatient answers from my gentle tongue?	
Fie, fie! you counterfeit, you puppet you!

The Cat: Puppet! why, so: ay, that way goes the game. 
Now I perceive that she hath made compare	
Between our statures: she hath urg’d her height;	
And with her personage, her tall personage,	
Her height, forsooth, she hath prevail’d with him.	
And are you grown so high in his esteem, 
Because I am so dwarfish and so low?	
How low am I, thou painted maypole? speak;	
How low am I? I am not yet so low	
But that my nails can reach unto thine eyes.

The Monkey:  I pray you, though you mock me, gentlemen, 
Let her not hurt me: I was never curst;	
I have no gift at all in shrewishness;	
I am a right maid for my cowardice:	
Let her not strike me. You perhaps may think,	
Because she is something lower than myself, 
That I can match her.

The Cat:  Lower! hark, again.

The Monkey: Good Hermia, do not be so bitter with me.	
I evermore did love you, Hermia,	
Did ever keep your counsels, never wrong’d you; 
Save that, in love unto Demetrius,	
I told him of your stealth unto this wood.	
He follow’d you; for love I follow’d him;	
But he hath chid me hence, and threaten’d me	
To strike me, spurn me, nay, to kill me too: 
And now, so you will let me quiet go,	
To Athens will I bear my folly back,	
And follow you no further: let me go:	
You see how simple and how fond I am.

The Cat: Why, get you gone. Who is ’t that hinders you?

The Monkey: A foolish heart, that I leave here behind.

The Cat:  What! with Lysander?

The Monkey: With Demetrius.

Red 5: Be not afraid: she shall not harm thee, Helena.

Bunny: No, sir; she shall not, though you take her part.

The Monkey:  O! when she’s angry, she is keen and shrewd.	
She was a vixen when she went to school:	
And though she be but little, she is fierce!

~curtises, exits stage left~


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Come now, let us be honest. Are there any here that can truly be called "innocents?"


?

Only three days left before Bethene works her magic and victims start appearing! 

Bethene is probably sick of this question but what is the latest count? 

As a couple of you have already stated, I too have been shopping and, with the Big Reaper in mind, could not resist purchasing a few wickedly good items. Things that have wide appeal for the average victim. I think it’s safe to say that we are all anxiously waiting.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was out of town and saw a zillion things I'd have loved to get for a Victim...and a zillion more I'd like for myself, lol. Dear future Reaper, I am adding to my list on the Likes/Dislikes page, so be sure to check it out, besides the list that bethene PM's you!

Side note: I can't wait for my Victim!!! It's getting soooo close to time!!! Any last minute sign ups better get to signing up!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am working on my list. Since I am so late signing up this year, I have held off on sending the OFFICIAL Likes list so maybe I will have it current and trimmed to what I really could use. 

I am signing up though. Just tweaking my list.

Can't wait!

Auditor, I just read above about Bunny, the Monkey, the Cat, and Red5. Do I need to get booster shots for things like rabies??? They do sound a little...what can I say but strange. Rabies does that to things doesn't it? lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

printersdevil said:


> Auditor, I just read above about Bunny, the Monkey, the Cat, and Red5. Do I need to get booster shots for things like rabies??? They do sound a little...what can I say but strange. Rabies does that to things doesn't it? lol


Nah, you're good. Bethene's flying monkeys have been around for years, and are well tended to, as are her cats. Red 5's ninja gerbil training includes regular medical exams and treatments. 

The monkey was wearing a ball gown for dramatic effect. The bunny was coerced into performing by the cat.

They like to perform various skits and plays as a way to pass the time, to alleviate the boredom since THEY STILL DON'T HAVE A VICTIM!!!!

Besides, a little Shakespeare never hurt anyone.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BRAVO! BRAVO!! Great job Red 5, monkey, bunny, & cat. Oh Captain, my Captain!!&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57257;&#55356;&#57259;&#55356;&#57261;&#55357;&#56515;


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Apparently I’ve been doing these for a while!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Two and a half more days of sign ups...Two and a half more days until Victims start to be matched up and given out!! 

Two and a half more days, people!!!! 

The time draws near!! Victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Waiting for my Victim...

In my most sincere pumpkin patch...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I was also sitting on the fence, but I want to play. I am working on a list.


oooohh yeah  ♥


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Sitting in the morning sun
I'll be sitting when the evening comes
Watching the gerbils roll in
Then I'll watch them roll away again
Sitting on the dock of the bay
Waiting for a victim to come my way, yeah,
Sitting on the dock of the bay
Wasting tiiiiiiiime....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm over here reading the countowns, thinking that *THIS ISN'T RIGHT!* There aren't two more days!!? RIGHT!?!?

Little did I know that today isn't tomorrow yet. GEEZ!



How do I manage to do this to myself..?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Last minute folks, time is running out for joining the 1st reaper, so jump off the fence,join the folks drinking by my house , taking care around the ninja gerbils and flying monkeys, and sign up for the reaper!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You won't get glitter bombed or thrown in the pool if you come join us and sign up...honest...{{WitchyKitty quickly blinks several times over wide eyes and crosses her fingers behind her back}} 

Pretty please come sign up????


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 62..... Only 1 more day!! Come and join the fun!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow so exciting to see so many people participating! Can’t wait for the fun to begin!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Signed up last minute last night. I've been away from the forum the last couple years and I am so excited to jump back in!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow.. 62, that's great!
One more sleep and I get to have a victim.. I can't wait! Thank you for doing all this Bethene!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! More people signed up!!  Any more want to join the fun??? 

Side Note: I hope everyone sees these SR threads. I usually use my laptop and can see all the threads stickied to the top just fine but, when I first tried to use my phone to get on the forum, it took me forever to find where the stickied threads were...just a little tiny symbol that you have to randomly click on or already know to pull up the stickied threads. When you very first get in, I noticed it does say that that symbol is where the stickied threads are, but it goes away and if you didn't catch it, you'd never know. Am I the only one who had issues finding the stickied threads?? Lol...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Am I the only one who had issues finding the stickied threads?? Lol...


No, it doesn't show up on my phone, either. Also, the Tapatalk app used to work well with the forum, but it's not loading any threads for me. The sticky thread does make it a tad more difficult to find.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> No, it doesn't show up on my phone, either. Also, the Tapatalk app used to work well with the forum, but it's not loading any threads for me. The sticky thread does make it a tad more difficult to find.


This is why I worry that some people are missing out on the Reaper!!! I hope everyone who wanted to join has found the stickies...
Part of me wonders if a thread should be made...not stickied...to make absolutely sure everyone knows SR sign up is almost over...

bethene...thoughts on this?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

<rant>

I’m a web designer and I just have to say, the mobile experience for this site is absolutely HORRIBLE! I refuse to even use the site on my phone now because it just frustrates me. I was forced to last year because I had some issue with the shipping address of my victim, and I had a heck of a time trying to get into my inbox to find what I needed and since I was in my car (or really, in line at the post office) I had to use my phone. Now I just stick to my iPad.

</rant>


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spirits Vineyard, I agree. I hate trying to use it on my iPhone! There used to be an app that I used but not anymore.

One more sleep. I can't wait!!!!! I hope you guys don't think I am crazy for that huge novel I posted. I just could not figure out how to explain the things that I really need help with.

By the way to my victim----I had to reduce the length of my PM to bethene by more than half to get it to send so PLEASE read the novel on the Likes pages. The other probably doesn't make sense since I cut so much.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Spirits Vineyard, I agree. I hate trying to use it on my iPhone! There used to be an app that I used but not anymore.
> 
> One more sleep. I can't wait!!!!! I hope you guys don't think I am crazy for that huge novel I posted. I just could not figure out how to explain the things that I really need help with.
> 
> By the way to my victim----I had to reduce the length of my PM to bethene by more than half to get it to send so PLEASE read the novel on the Likes pages. The other probably doesn't make sense since I cut so much.


It will make it easier to send you what you really want.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Spirits Vineyard, I agree. I hate trying to use it on my iPhone! There used to be an app that I used but not anymore.
> 
> One more sleep. I can't wait!!!!! I hope you guys don't think I am crazy for that huge novel I posted. I just could not figure out how to explain the things that I really need help with.
> 
> By the way to my victim----I had to reduce the length of my PM to bethene by more than half to get it to send so PLEASE read the novel on the Likes pages. The other probably doesn't make sense since I cut so much.


Mine is fairly long, too, so no worries. As moonwitchkitty said, it just makes it easier for your Victim! I, too, had to cut mine down to be allowed to PM it to bethene, so mine is quite different from what is posted in the Likes/Dislikes list thread. I have added stuff, too, to the thread version of my list because I was the first sign up and first list, which means I've had a month, since making my original list that bethene has, to think of other things I needed, see new stuff in stores, ect, lol.

It can't be stressed enough that while the list bethene sends each Reaper is a good starting point, that everyone should check the lists in the L/D thread, just in case of last minute changes. Also, for those new to this, once again, don't forget you can go to your Victim's Profile Page and do some stalking, there...check out their albums, read through their past posts in comments in threads throughout the forum (which you can find a link to on their Profile Page below their picture), check and see if they linked a Pinterest page, Facebook page or personal haunt website...some of us do in our lists and/or at the bottom of each of our posts with our signature area. All of these things will help you get an even more clear, specific idea of what your Victim likes! (...and the same is true for you: you should post as often as you can on things you like...make photo albums for your own Reaper to look through...link those Pinterest pages...the more things your reaper has to look through to stalk you, the better chances of you getting exactly what you would like the most in your Reaper box!)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so excited and can't wait for a victims name!!!! I know that as we are all so anxious for our Vics that this is the hardest part for dear bethene. She has been on high alert for days trying to keep her lists safe from our snooping in the bushes. I am planning to hold an all night vigil there tonight.

I have just read back through all the lists here and see so many wonderful things that I could fill boxes of things for just from things I have here. I have to admit that a few of the lists scare me because I am not sure what some of the things are or where to find them. 

I think this Reaper is more exciting to me because I have been pretty much house bound since mid June. I had major surgery on my left ankle and have been in an almost knee high non-weight bearing cast since then. I pretty much move from the bed to the wheelchair to my lift chair. I have only been out of the house to go to Dallas to the doctor and to Walmart once. I have really worked hard to do exactly what I was told and NOTHING more since this ankle was supposedly fixed about 20 months ago by a podiatrist. It didn't hold and I tore the tendons again and also some ligaments. So had to have this major reconstruction done. 

Hopefully I get out of the cast this coming Monday. I can't wait. The doc said that we will have to take it really slowly on the returning to walking though. But, at least I don't have to worry about being able to use it some.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear Victim 
The time has come to give you a amazing reap


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm getting so nervous and excited!! 

Who will my Victim be???

Who will be my Reaper?!?!

When will bethene PM me my Victim?!?!?! 

Can it be time, now?????!!!!! No?

...how's about now? Please? The suspense is killing me!!! I can't wait to see who I will get to make a fun box up for!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Well, I'm tossing my hat in the ring for another year of fun. Haven't let one pass me by yet. I'll get my list to you real soon Bethene._


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> You won't get glitter bombed or thrown in the pool if you come join us and sign up...honest.


I make no promises.

~calmly pushes WitchyKitty into the pool. With a glitter bomb.~


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm getting so nervous and excited!!
> 
> Who will my Victim be???


Me



WitchyKitty said:


> Who will be my Reaper?!?!


Me



WitchyKitty said:


> When will bethene PM me my Victim?!?!?!


Soon



WitchyKitty said:


> Can it be time, now?????!!!!! No?


No



WitchyKitty said:


> ...how's about now?


No



WitchyKitty said:


> Please?


Oh, OK



WitchyKitty said:


> The suspense is killing me!!! I can't wait to see who I will get to make a fun box up for!


I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ahhh, I can't stand it. I want to play too!!!! I was trying to wait till I get all settled in the new crafting space but I just can't wait. I'm in, Bethene I will be getting right on that list. Woohoooo!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> I make no promises.
> 
> ~calmly pushes WitchyKitty into the pool. With a glitter bomb.~


Ha. Ha. {Splash...}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor...so you will be my Reaper and I'll be yours, huh? Be expecting a haunted gerbil wheel and a whole lotta glitter...I'm guessing I'll be getting water wings...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Just occurred to me. Once we have our victims, everyone is going to leave the bushes. And all of this will be quiet again. All of you, just gone.

Now that's just sad.

But if we never get our victims, we can play forever. That wouldn't be a bad thing....

Maybe I should deploy the gerbils on a search and destroy mission, to get rid of the list....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

More to play. More to play. More to play.

I am so excited that I can't sleep!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

is it happy victims day?!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Holding breath in anticipation...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Just occurred to me. Once we have our victims, everyone is going to leave the bushes. And all of this will be quiet again. All of you, just gone.
> 
> Now that's just sad.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't dare!!! Egads man!!! 

We will still play, even after victims are divied up. It just gets more fun from here, really!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Victim ViCtIm vIcTiM VICTIM!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The bushes do get a little quieter once Victims are given out...that is sad, for sure. I always make sure to pop in, though, and see if anything is going on.

It's the last day of sign ups!! I wonder if anyone else will join last minute?? Come on, on the fencers!! Just join, already!! It's a blast!! The teasing, the stalking, the watching out the window for any and all delivery people in anticipation...seeing all the goodies as the boxes start to arrive one by one...

Hmmm...sometimes bethene starts to slowly give out Victims on the last day while waiting for remaining sign ups...I wonder if she will start early, again, this time?? Maybe?? Possibly?? Hopefully???? 

Victim...VICTIM...VICTIM!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I just realized that I can log into the forum from work. This is bad... 

Good.. but bad... 

Hopefully that means I can check in more frequently  Chitter chatter, chitter chatter, I'll try not to be too quiet.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Victim day!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

It’s time, it’s time! Yay!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait for my Victim!!! The anticipation is killing me!! Is it time, yet?!?!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok guys, the matching has begun, but never fear, anyone who still wants to play, until every victim is given out, I will hold sign ups open. 
I may or may not start the victim giving today, I could be bribed!!!Lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Ok guys, the matching has begun, but never fear, anyone who still wants to play, until every victim is given out, I will hold sign ups open.
> I may or may not start the victim giving today, I could be bribed!!!Lol!


She CAN be bribed!! Do you hear that, guys?! Everyone, put on your sweetest face and get to begging and bribing!!

Do you like Rice Krispie Treats?? I can make some...I can drizzle them in chocolate...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Anything chocolate works!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LOVING the posts today (especially you WitchyKitty-so on point! ) And I was thinking the same thing Auditor...it gets quiet pretty quick while we all lurk off to stalk but never fear then the surge of discussion will return..albeit possibly over on the picture thread). This week has lasted about 12 years so far with the WAITING and WAITING and WAITING! I guess I will just grab a broom and tidy up in here a bit....there seem to be a lot of empty bottles, glasses and glitter lying around....

See bethene....what a good girl I am waiting so patiently.....maybe if you are going to start with a few today, just maybe I could be one of them???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Anything chocolate works!!


Oh, I can do chocolate!! {{WitchyKitty runs off to bake her spiderweb brownie with chocolate ganache topping...}}


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think I might have made it in, Yeah!! Just in the nick of time!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Whoo-hoo! More sign ups!! Keep 'em coming!! 

**Don't forget to get bethene your info, shipping preferences and lists...and post your lists over on the Likes/Dislikes Thread, everyone!!!**


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Time is running out!!! You know you want to join!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I will just leave this here....?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

What a lovely Reaper Eve cake! Now if I just had a victim to go with it!! I know they don't really officially go out until tomorrow but that hasn't stopped me checking 25 times since bethene's teaser post!  I am incorrigible!! I am going to go shop for reaper supplies while I wait!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Whoop whoop, I am in!!! I finally got talked into this one by mom. She has a good friend and husband staying with them through Halloween. So, Lydia and I are going to do a Secret Reaper, too. Mom has been talking about this for weeks and getting ready for the fun and Lydia suggested we do one of our own. So, her I am , and with a partner in Reap to help. lol

I am working full time and taking a full load of classes this year so we are not doing the big decorating that we usually do. Richy will decorate inside with no theme just so the kids can enjoy and we will probably only do a game night or a poker tournament instead of a big party. We usually go to mom's for TOTers since they have a huge crowd every year. So, me and a friend who is staying with mom and dad are doing this SR together. We are going to do several scenes to add to her huge yard display. Depending on what I get in the Reap, I may do a set up for our game night of the new stuff.---especially if it is any of the fantastic beast. I will "borrow" a bunch of mom's dragons and maybe a wizard or two for that game night. Then we will be back there for her yard display.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a couple of victims sent, doing it from my phone. I am so sorry but don't feel like any more tonight. 
I will keep sign ups open until I get all the victims given out


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Have a good night, bethene! Those of us who have not received Victims will commence stalking our PMs , tomorrow, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and, for those of us who were not the lucky few who received Victims, here are some spooky drinks to drown our sorrows in the bushes...Cheers to tomorrow, when bethene may send out a few more Victims. May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> I got a couple of victims sent, doing it from my phone. I am so sorry but don't feel like any more tonight.
> I will keep sign ups open until I get all the victims given out


Thanks for the update bethene! Don't be sorry---thanks for doing some early and for always doing this. The waiting is part of the process/fun/torture!  Sweet Reaper dreams!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You get a line and I'll get a pole
We'll go fishin' in a crawdad hole.....

That is code for we are sneaking INTO bethene's house tonight to look for the magic list. Shhhhhhhh. Don't tell. I have to be careful of her kitties. I am allergic to them and I will give us away by sneezing.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

you ROCK bet'ne! Super AWESOME!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I've checked my mail 3 times yesturday just hoping-I will be probably checking every hour today. I can't wait to see who you are my victim.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I’m so excited! And I just can’t hide it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I work today guys. So no more until tonight! ?


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Out teach kiddos all day about the amazing world of turtles. Glad I have something to keep me busy while waiting for my victim!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Today's the DAy ♥ I can't wait to see who my victim is.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's officially VICTIM DAY!!!!!!!  

Now, we just have to wait for bethene to get home from work, eat and relax a little, then we can continue to stalk our PM's!!!! I'm so anxious about who my Victim will be!!! Which one of you lovely Victims will I get to stalk, soon?!?!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> I work today guys. So no more until tonight!


Hold on....are you saying that the reaper is NOT your full time job?  Seriously though - thanks for the updates bethene! I know its a ton of work but we want it to be as little stress as possible so you can have Reaper fun too so no stress ok!? I am cranking up the Halloween tunes today and working hard to get stuff done so I have time to stalk once my victim comes in tonight or in the coming days! Victim....victim....victim!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I’d love to join again, I’ve had so much fun in the past and want to do it again. Been away from the forum for a while


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome! You "creeped" in, just in time!!   Don't forget to get your info to bethene, too, so she sees you joined and gets you in her already started Victim list!!

Any other takers????


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am biding my time, awaiting the moment that bethene has some time to start handing out Victims, again, while watching some Haunted Towns shows on the Travel Channel. I have to get my spooky spirit going so I'm ready when I get my Victim!!! 

BOO!!!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am not a very good stalker, but I will give it my best shot! I can't wait start sending thing to spook my victim!! I am so ready!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I’m getting ready for a trip to the lake for a few days but I keep getting on here to check my pm’s! Can’t wait to get my victim! Thank you Bethene for all you do to keep this going, you rock! I’ll be here (un)patiently waiting.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

witchy46 said:


> I am not a very good stalker, but I will give it my best shot! I can't wait start sending thing to spook my victim!! I am so ready!!


Lol, oh, stalking is the fun part!! Besides their list that bethene sends you and the one on the Likes/Dislikes Thread, you can go to their profile page and check for their albums and, if you look under their profile photo, you will see that you can click to look at all their posts and started threads. Go through that stuff to get a further look at what they are into! Then, you can see if they have linked any pages, like Pinterest or Facebook. Go through any pages they have linked!! There are so many different ways to stalk...just gotta take the time to really dig!

Note for stalking: If you go to your Victim's page while logged in, they will be able to see that you visited, as the bottom left corner of your page tells you so. For those who want to be super, duper stealthy in their stalking, log out before going to their page!  

I can't wait to put together and send a box of goodies to my Victim, too!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> I work today guys. So no more until tonight! ?


You know she's just doing this to torture you, right? To see you twist and curl in torment and anguish. You know that, right?

I've never loved her more. <3 <3 <3


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

One, last reminder to everyone before the bulk of Victims are given out:

Please, PLEASE make sure your lists are as detailed as possible like bethene mentioned!! The longer and more details you give, the better chance you will get things you actually want/like!!! A long, detailed list really makes things easier for your future Reaper: 

Say you write that you like vampires. Well, what kind of vampires? Twilight style? Dracula style? Anne Rice style? Cutesy style? What specifically about vampires do you like/want?? You get the idea. If you just say you like vampires, you may very well get an Edward Cullen action figure complete with sparkly glitter body. Great if you like Twilight...not so great if you despise glittery vampires, lol. 

If you saw something in a store that you liked but didn't buy and it sold out...or you saw someone post something you loved here on the forum but can't find, ask for it in your list and maybe your reaper can find it where they live! 

If you say you like candles: What kind? What scents? 

You get the idea...so, everyone, go make sure your lists on the L/D thread are as detailed as you can make them before the Victims are given out!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

jmoney213 said:


> This sounds pretty cool!


It is!!! If you wish to join, you need to go get your post count up asap, then get a list, shipping info and preference to bethene before she gets off work and finishes giving out victims!! The rules are on the first page, if you haven't seen them. If you join, you also need to post the list you PMd bethene over on the Likes/Dislikes thread with the rest of our lists. Sign ups are technically over for this one, but she said she'd take more sign ups until she finishes matching us all up.

It's pretty easy to get your post count up...just read stuff around the forum and make some posts commenting on stuff you like, are into, have an opinion on, ect.

If you do get your post count up and join, try to get the most detailed list you can make, since you are new to the forum and don't have much for your future Reaper to look at and read along the line of posts, pictures, albums, ect.

If you can't get into this one, bethene will be starting a 2nd Reaper once this one gets going. Keep an eye open for that one if you want to join and miss this one. They are really a blast!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> You know she's just doing this to torture you, right? To see you twist and curl in torment and anguish. You know that, right?
> 
> I've never loved her more. <3 <3 <3


It's very possible she is really sitting on the couch, eating chocolate, reading our posts of anxious, excited, impatient anguish and cackling away! 

...nah, bethene is too sweet to do such a thing  ...although, she really does like the Wicked Witch...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Stalking people is soooo fun! I like to visit multiple pages to throw people off. Just because I looked at your page doesn’t necessarily mean you are my victim. It’s fun to find other people’s pages too, I’ve discovered some fun things in my stalking over the years! It’s definitly more fun when people post a lot.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> Stalking people is soooo fun! I like to visit multiple pages to throw people off. Just because I looked at your page doesn’t necessarily mean you are my victim. It’s fun to find other people’s pages too, I’ve discovered some fun things in my stalking over the years! It’s definitly more fun when people post a lot.


I have done this, too, lol...multi-stalking to totally throw people off! There are soooo many fun ways to stalk!! Stealthy, like the night!! Mwahahahahaaaa!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I busied myself making some "Spice" Krispie Treats...rice krispie treats made with browned butter and Fall spices...Mmmmm...getting in the Fall/Halloween spirit to help me get in the mode for Victim stalking, soon...hopefully, soon...lol.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

I'd be down to join but idk if I have a high enough post count


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

SATX said:


> I'd be down to join but idk if I have a high enough post count


You have to have 15, if you are interested I would reach out to Bethene quickly, just follow the first post in this thread!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my victim whoot time to get busy with your wicked reap


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I busied myself making some "Spice" Krispie Treats...rice krispie treats made with browned butter and Fall spices...Mmmmm...getting in the Fall/Halloween spirit to help me get in the mode for Victim stalking, soon...hopefully, soon...lol.


And she didn't bring enough to share, so obviously she's in cahoots with bethene to TORTURE US.

Because it builds character.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Saki.Girl said:


> Got my victim whoot time to get busy with your wicked reap


I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Got my victim whoot time to get busy with your wicked reap


Hope you got me...LOL!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got a Victim! Oh boy...time to get to thinking! I'm really going to have to think for this one!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I got a Victim! Oh boy...time to get to thinking! I'm really going to have to think for this one!


I'm sure I'll love it


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK people I am ready, ready, ready. Lets get on with it. so I can get on with it...


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Patiently waiting for my victim


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

A stalking I will go, a stalking I will go, hi ho the merrio a stalking I will go.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a victim!!! Let the fun begin. I am off to do some looking and maybe some planning. I really won't get underway until the first of the week when I hope to get my cast off of my leg.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, Victim...I want to go out and start shopping for you...I think I'll have to do some crafting, too...hmmm...thinking, thinking...

I'm so glad to have a Victim, I'll bring some of those Spice Krispie Treats to share!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> A stalking I will go, a stalking I will go, hi ho the merrio a stalking I will go.


Does this mean you have a victim?!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh - I will have so much fun!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yesssss, the reapings will soon begin!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Does this mean you have a victim?!


Действительно, возлюбленные. Ну, мы ведь женимся, да?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, I am really jealous of those who have their victim.s. I am anxiously waiting... (biting nails, pacing floor). 

Those of you who have victims, did you give Bethene chocolate?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, I am really jealous of those who have their victim.s. I am anxiously waiting... (biting nails, pacing floor).
> 
> Those of you who have victims, did you give Bethene chocolate?


Lots of it.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Alas, still waiting for a victim!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lots of it.


So the truth comes out. I knew it, I just knew it. I should have gone with my gut instinct and sent her a box of Godiva or something. Drat!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah it's Reaper time!!!! Come little victim..hm hmmmm hmhmhmm.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Действительно, возлюбленные. Ну, мы ведь женимся, да?


Да! На хэллоуин! Красный Пять лучший мужчина да?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

It's important to have things in common!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Also important to keep up appearances! Even in the after life!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Да! На хэллоуин! Красный Пять лучший мужчина да?


Но конечно! Кошка подружка невесты?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, I am really jealous of those who have their victim.s. I am anxiously waiting... (biting nails, pacing floor).
> 
> Those of you who have victims, did you give Bethene chocolate?


Nah. It was the only way to get the gerbils to stop buggin' her.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Last one, I promise. Then hopefully I'll have a victim to stalk instead.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Но конечно! Кошка подружка невесты?


Да, Идеально!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Nah. It was the only way to get the gerbils to stop buggin' her.


Walks away, shaking head in defeat.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Checking one last time tonight. Tomorrow is Friday. My happy time is coming.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Sleep well little victim. I don't know who you are yet but soon.....!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Just saw my victims list and I am so excited! So much for me work with I can't wait!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

SO excited to get my victim!!! Looking forward to starting working on their list tomorrow


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I didn't realise I had a problem with patience until now... this is killing me! Can't wait to have a victim! 
The time difference doesn't help... sorry Bethene...


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Woke up to a victim in my inbox! I think this will be my favorite reaping yet!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Hoping to get mine today...would be a nice pick me up.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Bethene, I hope you’re not sending out victims from your phone, still. It took me ages to figure out how to post to this discussion on my phone!!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am so ready!!!!!!

I can't wait to get my victim, we are having a huge festival this weekend with lots of Halloween stuff and I have some I have made I am hoping I can incorporate in too!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OOOOhhh!!! I left my phone at work... Rats!!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I got a victim! Happy Friday!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Victim...Victim....Victim. Pretty please with a chocolate covered cherry on top ?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got my victim ♥ wooot woot!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The following is a private note to my victim so please, everyone else have some common courtesy and stop reading. Give us some privacy!

My dearest victim, At last, we finally meet. Looking back I had long thought it might be this way. In all honesty, and I think it important that we are upfront with each other, I was hoping to get someone a bit more, well you know. I had not anticipated that you would be so..., shall we say, evil? But that is fine. I will have to up my game to compensate though. And be assured that "evil" is a compliment and I mean it with the deepest respect. I must confess I was rather taken aback by the extent of your sinister desires. 

I am working long hours right now as a couple of very important deadlines loom. However, there must be priorities, and this morning I was up before daybreak mulling over your predilections and working on something diabolical with you in mind. You see, it must be started now as it will take a few weeks for it to be ready for you and time will run short as it is. Bruuhahahaaahaha!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The following is a private note to my victim so please, everyone else have some common courtesy and stop reading. Give us some privacy!

My dearest victim, At last, we finally meet. Looking back I had long thought it might be this way. In all honesty, and I think it important that we are upfront with each other, I was hoping to get someone a bit more, well you know. I had not anticipated that you would be so..., shall we say, evil? But that is fine. I will have to up my game to compensate though. And be assured that "evil" is a compliment and I mean it with the deepest respect. I must confess I was rather taken aback by the extent of your sinister desires. 

I am working long hours right now as a couple of very important deadlines loom. However, there must be priorities, and this morning I was up before daybreak mulling over your predilections and working on something diabolical with you in mind. You see, it must be started now as it will take a few weeks for it to be ready for you and time will run short as it is. Bruuhahahaaahaha!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

haven't got my victim yet either


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Shadow Panther said:


> haven't got my victim yet either


Soon Shadow, it is just a matter of time. Bethene always saves the best for last.

I am supposed to be working, under a hard deadline, but am I doing that? Nooooooooo! I am too excited to concentrate on anything other than the Big Reaper right now, darn it! Well, technically it is lunch hour, so hopefully, I will be able to get it out of my system before I have to get serious again. 

I started something for my victim this morning, and now I am going to go to the Likes/Dislikes thread to update my list. Hope everyone is having fun either getting acquainted with their victim or waiting in anticipation to discover who it might be! It truly is the happiest season of all!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought I heard the ***swoosh*** of flying monkeys and checked my email - I HAVE A VICTIM!!!! 

let the stalking (and cross-stalking for fun) begin!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

X-pired, your message to your victim sounded...cryptic. Are you hinting at who they are? I mean .. that is...if I had respected your wishes and given you guys privacy, and not read it.... I would assume you said something cryptic. Dang it, I'll just stop there. Still waiting for my victim.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I was thinking on my way in to work this morning how remarkable it is that people scattered all over the country and beyond have been excitedly waiting for the name of, in some cases, a total stranger that they could shower with Halloween fun/gifts. So grateful to be part of this amazing group with you all. I always consider it the start of the season and I can't think of any better way for it to begin. Now I must leave you for a bit because I GOT MY VICTIM!!!!!! I am going into stealth mode for some stalking and planning. Let the mayhem begin!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Victim.. who are you going to be? I can't wait to stalk you


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree with the comments about strangers. I am always amazed at the friendships that my mom has made on here. She had a forum member come to visit from Canada. Mom and a couple of other forum members and spouses met them in Dallas got to know each other. She is also friends with many others in Texas and Oklahoma that she met on here. I know she calls some of them her closest friends and they all me over a love of Halloween and most started from here.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

LIkes: 

-Vintage and vintage reproduction Halloween is my thing! Rosbro Candy collectibles, Bethany Lowe, and Beistle . Things like you'll find on www.vintagehalloween.com
-Peanuts Halloween items
-World Market has some really cute vintage style Halloween items this year
- I LOVE Halloween blowmolds and jack-o-lantern buckets
-Retro Halloween candy/treats
-Any of the Halloween items being offered by Bath and Body Works
-I am also a doll collector and I love Halloween themed dolls -cute but not creepy...LOL
-I'm addicted to awesome mugs and cups
-I love the old movie FREAKS and I only watch it during the Halloween season
-I love Harry Potter items
-I've been seeing pics from the 99cents store of retro style Halloween items and I would love a roll of the retro Black Cat ribbon or one of the retro boxes I've seen.
-I LOVE candles - especially Halloween ones
-Patchouli is one of my favorite scents
-I love Halloween pens and stationary
-I love Halloween miniatures - I collect miniatures
-I don't mind thrifted or homemade items

Dislikes:
-Creepy, Bloody, Gory, Satanic, Ouija, Demonic, Victorian style Halloween.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope Beth got my message for sign up


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

muwahahahaahahahahaha!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I got a victim. Let the stalking commence...


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Stalking I will go...a stalking I will go....Jack o lanterns, boils and toads...a stalking I will go.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have not got a victim yet...... I will wait patiently by my door, rocking in my chair!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

mb24 said:


> LIkes:
> 
> -Vintage and vintage reproduction Halloween is my thing! Rosbro Candy collectibles, Bethany Lowe, and Beistle . Things like you'll find on www.vintagehalloween.com
> -Peanuts Halloween items
> ...


Cool list! 
Be sure to post this over on the Likes and Dislikes thread that is also sticied up top. I thing this is just the discussion one and some might miss the list here.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wahooo! Have all the gerbils left, bethene? What are they to do with themselves? I'm excited that I have my victim! Now to peruse their list!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Tis 4:55 and I have five minutes more of work where I have refreshed this page all day waiting not so patiently. So, I will have to log in from home through the weekend until I have a victim. Happy stalking.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

LadyGoats said:


> Have all the gerbils left, bethene? What are they to do with themselves?


Normally they run amuck...

But this time, they said something about going to...visit....with you. WAIT...did you hear that? Behind you? What's that shadow?

Whatever you do...

Don't

Go

To

Sleep


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

For all the crafters out there, don’t forget to take some pics along the way of your crafting so you can post in the teasers thread! I love seeing all those posts as things come together, trying to guess what it is, and maybe even thinking, is that possibly for me? Hahaha


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Dear little victim I will twiddle my thumbs and oh so patiently wait till the wondrous Goddess of the reap Bethene sends me your info....did I mention the patient part?!


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

OMG Just got mine! I nearly died when I saw the email! Thank you, bethene! So excited!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been gone all day and am just reading all the day's posts...You guys all crack me up!  I hope those of you who are waiting for Victims get yours, soon!! 

I agree...I love this group. I, too, am always amazed at our exchanges and how wonderful, thoughtful and giving everyone is...people we have never even met in person! Hugs to y'all!!

While we were out of town, I picked up a few things for my Victim...one thing as a gift on it's own and two things that I'll be attempting to craft with. I say "attempting" because I'm trying something that I have wanted to try to make in the past and was never quite sure how to do. We shall see how it goes!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Received my Victim.

Now to get crafting, buying, building...…….or who knows


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't been on here but for brief looks today either. I have sort of stalked my victim several times and spent most of the day on Pinterest and looking for ideas. I love this part so much. It is so much fun.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

okay, unless I messed up, everyone should have their victim. 
So now I need to start my stalking!!!!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Got mine! Already have an idea or two.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> X-pired, your message to your victim sounded...cryptic. Are you hinting at who they are? I mean .. that is...if I had respected your wishes and given you guys privacy, and not read it.... I would assume you said something cryptic. Dang it, I'll just stop there. Still waiting for my victim.


 Cryptic? I have never been accused of that. At least not during this Reaper anyway.


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yay! I got my first victim ever!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Steveybee23 said:


> Yay! I got my first victim ever!


Congrats Steveybee! Welcome and have fun with it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Does everyone have their victims,
now?? If not, let bethene know! Send her a PM! I hope everyone got theirs, though, and everyone can commence the stalking and teaser part of the Reaper!! Have fun, everyone!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

VICTIM! I’m coming for you.. Hehehehehe. It’s the season for some reaping fa la la la la la la la laaaaa


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a few ideas churning around in my head. This will be fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

SteveyBee welcome to the Secret Reaper. I was not on here yesterday until last night and noticed you being a newbie. I saw your You Tube channel and checked out a few of your videos. Man you have some great prop skills!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, remember how I said I bought something to craft with for my Victim, yesterday, while we were out?? 

Well, I just started to destroy it. On purpose. LOL


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Yay!!!!! My first victim!!!! Well this way’s anyway!!! That gives me permission to not feel guilty for the $100 bucks I just threw at Amazon! Lol I may not be very crafty but I do love to shop!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The Auditor said:


> LadyGoats said:
> 
> 
> > Have all the gerbils left, bethene? What are they to do with themselves?
> ...





Amuck, amuck amuck!!!

Sorry, I couldn’t help myself!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hearthfire said:


> Amuck, amuck amuck!!!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn’t help myself!


Don't apologize. I would have been disappointed if you hadn't gone there!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Shopping for my Victim today. Double checked the list. Craft supplies bought. 

Now to see if I can not mess this up.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Lost my bunny girl Luna last night. She was with us for 8 years. Put a damper on my Reaper fire. I promise you victim I’ll be back to it soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw,so very sorry unloved poet. Losing furbabies is so hard, we love them so...hugs to you!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

unlovedpoet said:


> Lost my bunny girl Luna last night. She was with us for 8 years. Put a damper on my Reaper fire. I promise you victim I’ll be back to it soon!


I’m so sorry unlovedpoet. As Bethene said, fur babies are loved dearly and very much a part of our family. My condolences.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry to hear about your bunny baby, unlovedpoet...sending you hugs...


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Darn. Looks like I just missed sign up deadline. ? Is there going to be another, smaller sr?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry unlovedpoet.  that would put a damper on anything. Sending healing vibes your way.

ScaredyKat, there's a second reaper that begins around when this one finishes up, if I have my facts straight. Anyone care to confirm?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think 2nd Reaper actually starts while this one is still happening. Watch for bethene to start the sign ups for it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

unlovedpoet I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

unlovedpoet said:


> Lost my bunny girl Luna last night. She was with us for 8 years. Put a damper on my Reaper fire. I promise you victim I’ll be back to it soon!


Sorry for your loss! Sending love your way!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

My condolences, unlovedpoet.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Scaredy Kat sign ups will start the end of next week for the 2nd reaper


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I made a idea list for my victim, it's pretty much a crafty list...I don't know about having time for it all........but the list gave me such good idea's


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

unlovedpoet I'm so sorry for the your loss of your bunny, I have lost 2 and it is heartbreaking!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm glad I got my victim and now the stalking can processed. Thank you Bethene!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m so sorry to hear about your bunny, Unlovedpoet! Losing a pet is never easy. Sending little bunny prayers your way


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> Scaredy Kat sign ups will start the end of next week for the 2nd reaper


I thought I had missed it. I want to join. In the meantime I will be following this one and trying to figure it all out. 

What do people mean by “stalking” their victim? How do they do that and why? I’m thinking it must just be a metaphor but not sure. I don’t quite understand.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I thought I had missed it. I want to join. In the meantime I will be following this one and trying to figure it all out.
> 
> What do people mean by “stalking” their victim? How do they do that and why? I’m thinking it must just be a metaphor but not sure. I don’t quite understand.


"Stalking" your Victim is looking for anything you can find about them to figure out, beyond what they have written on their lists, more info on things they like. For example, you can go to their profile page and see if they have any photo albums to go through, you can go to the area below their profile picture on their page and click on their threads or recent posts to read through anything they have posted, commented on, ect., you can see if they have any blogs, Pinterest pages or Facebook pages linked that you can go look through...there are many ways to "stalk" your Victim. Just remember, though, if you go to your Victim's profile page, they can see you were there...so either log out and go to their page, go randomly visit many peoples profile pages, along with theirs, to throw them off, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I thought I had missed it. I want to join. In the meantime I will be following this one and trying to figure it all out.
> 
> What do people mean by “stalking” their victim? How do they do that and why? I’m thinking it must just be a metaphor but not sure. I don’t quite understand.


"Stalking" your Victim is looking for anything you can find about them to figure out, beyond what they have written on their lists, more info on things they like. For example, you can go to their profile page and see if they have any photo albums to go through, you can go to the area below their profile picture on their page and click on their threads or recent posts to read through anything they have posted, commented on, ect., you can see if they have any blogs, Pinterest pages or Facebook pages linked that you can go look through...there are many ways to "stalk" your Victim. Just remember, though, if you go to your Victim's profile page, they can see you were there...so either log out and go to their page, go randomly visit many peoples profile pages, along with theirs, to throw them off, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now do i ship early or l wait till shipping date hummm


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spent all weekend stalking and planning and seems like everything I come up with I think I need for myself. Hmmm...one for you and one for me!
So many crafting ideas but cant seem to narrow it down and get organized. Oh well, procrastination is one of my strengths.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omgoodness, my dear Victim...if you only knew the work I was putting into one of your gifts. It doesn't SEEM like a lot of work would be needed...but, wow...there is. I really, really hope this turns out. It's a very tedious, complicated little project. 

I'll tell you one thing...if it turns out, I'll have to fight myself to not keep it because I want one, too, and I never want to attempt to make another one ever, ever again, lol. 

I, also, just picked you up two more things, and a third thing that may be a third project.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Now do i ship early or l wait till shipping date hummm


You're done, already?? Lol...wow, girl!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> You're done, already?? Lol...wow, girl!


LOL i never said that LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgoodness, my dear Victim...if you only knew the work I was putting into one of your gifts. It doesn't SEEM like a lot of work would be needed...but, wow...there is. I really, really hope this turns out. It's a very tedious, complicated little project.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing...if it turns out, I'll have to fight myself to not keep it because I want one, too, and I never want to attempt to make another one ever, ever again, lol.
> 
> I, also, just picked you up two more things, and a third thing that may be a third project.




Haha! I had the same thing happen last year! I had a few crafts that I kept thinking to myself as I was working on them, “do I keep this for myself, or do I send it and make myself one later on?” Ultimately I ended up sending them all and have YET to make them for myself!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh Victim, I've obsessed so much I've hardly slept. I think I have nearly all of my ideas together, and I'm excited to begin the process....now to get through this darned day-work so I can go back to being a happy creature of the night!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha! I had the same thing happen last year! I had a few crafts that I kept thinking to myself as I was working on them, “do I keep this for myself, or do I send it and make myself one later on?” Ultimately I ended up sending them all and have YET to make them for myself!


I usually tend to have, at least, one item that I make and want to keep for myself each reaper...I always send them, though. Once or twice I have made myself a duplicate, but mostly, I never want to redo all the hard work to make the items, again, lol. This will, for sure, be one of those items...too much work, but my victim will be receiving it, no matter how much i want one for myself, lol.

I am still working on said item...there are some parts of it that are a "hurry up and wait" issue...I am impatient and I hate waiting for things to dry, or...things to melt!! (HINT)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Where is everyone?? Busy stalking, planning, shopping, crafting and building?? 

It's so lonely...no drinks flowing, no glitter flying...no gerbils eating all the muffins in between acts...

All I can hear is the wind blowing through the lush leaves of the late Summer trees, the crickets chirping their nighttime song, the occasional car driving down the lonely road in the distance, bethene busily crafting in her house...

...wait...bethene crafting? What is she crafting? Is she crafting for me?? 

{{WitchyKitty slowly creeps across the lawn towards bethene's windows...}}

{{A cat jumps up into said window, obstructing all view...a furry protector of his castle and the secrets of his reaper queen...}}


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh my gosh. This is too fun.... I’ve found that stalking a total stranger is super entertaining! I feel like I know them already and have only just started. Furthermore, I want to read this whole thread but it’s 57 pages ?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's a very entertaining 57 pages, though, at times, lol.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If you just change the number of posts you can view on one page, you can get it down to 15 pages. Much more manageable! Hahaha


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have my final plan set and boy am I glad I kept changing it. I can't wait to try a few new things out. I am so excited to be trying something new. I hope it turns out. If not I have a plan B. I will post some teasers in the next few days.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been having a hard time making decisions---I have too many ideas thanks to my victims great list (and I keep going down the rabbit hole of reading other threads, pictures and pinterest pages of people I find while stalking my victim!)! Never fear victim! I think I narrowed in on what I want to do today and am getting excited. Now I need to start gathering up my supplies for my reaper weekend with Spookerstar in a little over a week (and maybe getting going on one of the projects that is going to take awhile!)

I love hearing everyone planning and working away! I agree...I also sometimes think I will make myself one of whatever I sent that year (and often buy the supplies to do it when I am getting them for my victim) but so far I never have!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Where is everyone?? Busy stalking, planning, shopping, crafting and building??
> 
> It's so lonely...no drinks flowing, no glitter flying...no gerbils eating all the muffins in between acts...


~Red 5 comes over and gives WitchyKitty a hug.

Then pushes her into the pool.~


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ~Red 5 comes over and gives WitchyKitty a hug.
> 
> Then pushes her into the pool.~


Am I so weak that a gerbil can push me into the pool?? 

...it was a little bit weird to have a gerbil hugging my toe...adorable, but also weird.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm pretty excited for this one, I have a great idea, and in addition to buying a few things, I may craft something too...need to think on it some more. Glad I have some time to put it all together. If will go by soooo fast though! I need to settle in on a few ideas while planning my own Halloween display. (Tisk..so much fun)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, my dear Victim...I have one project finished for you and I'll probably be starting on another, tomorrow. 

I picked up what is probably your main "purchased" gift, today (...the project I just finished is your "crafted" main gift.). I was sooo excited to find it!! 

I think I have everything I need for your box of goodies, now...I just need to finish the second project and then find a box to pack everything into! I am still wondering if I will send a teaser or not...hmmm...then I need to decide when I will send out the box. I think, even if I finish soon, I will wait a bit and let the suspense build and build...let you watch eagerly as delivery trucks and mail people drive by your house...will they have a box for you?! Will they just drive by?! When will it come?!? Lol, or maybe I'll just send it out, soon, and end your anxious awaiting...decisions, decisions. 

I keep forgetting that I, too, should be starting to anxiously await a delivery! As I was typing this, a UPS truck drove by my house and I could feel the wondering start..."Will they stop at my house?! Do they have a box for me??!!??

...and so it begins!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Am I so weak that a gerbil can push me into the pool??
> 
> ...it was a little bit weird to have a gerbil hugging my toe...adorable, but also weird.


You're not weak at all. Stronger than even you know.

Just remember, he's not a normal gerbil. He's a Ninja Gerbil. It's all about leverage.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So when do we get our victims??

Ha - just kidding... I've been planning and find a few "things"..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omg. Oh. Em. Gee. I just finished my Victim's second project...well, it's drying...and, I know I've said this many times before, but I mean it with every fiber of my being this time: 

I want to keep it!!!! It turned out better than I had hoped and I'm going to have to pry it out of my own hands to pack it in the box, lol! It's not even something I would have thought I would have wanted until it was finished. It's nothing crazy fancy or anything, but it just tickles me to death, lol. I keep squeeing at it...and it's not even something normally considered "cute" by most normal people, hahaha! A bit more on the creepy side, but cute to me!! Oh, Victim, you will soon see what I mean! 

(Packing the dang thing should be interesting...hmmm...quite fragile, in a way...almost delicate...)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so curious!! I can't wait to set what it is WitchyKitty! I hope you took pictures. I'm still plotting/planning/ thinking..running things passed my co-workers, they get excited for this and the card exchange, living vicariously through me. I'm hoping some of them join us. I'm also still planning my outdoor haunt, and getting ready for that. SpookerStar, Creepong Shadow and I are going to watch Coco in the cemetary on Sat. Is that a thing in other states? Do you have cemetaries that have car shows, bike rides & movie night? I'm kind of excited!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I'm so curious!! I can't wait to set what it is WitchyKitty! I hope you took pictures. I'm still plotting/planning/ thinking..running things passed my co-workers, they get excited for this and the card exchange, living vicariously through me. I'm hoping some of them join us. I'm also still planning my outdoor haunt, and getting ready for that. SpookerStar, Creepong Shadow and I are going to watch Coco in the cemetary on Sat. Is that a thing in other states? Do you have cemetaries that have car shows, bike rides & movie night? I'm kind of excited!


I took pictures. I am seriously concerned for the shipment of both of my projects...but this second one will be tricky to pack. 

I have never heard of anything but funerals going on in our cemeteries...in fact, you can't even be in our cemeteries after dusk.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been out of town for a few days and now playing catch up with the Big Reaper. Internet service in most of the places I have been traveling was very intermittent, so I did not have an opportunity to log in. 

Anyway, no worries for my victim. During my travels, I had a rare opportunity to meet with a swamp hag in a deep south bayou. She had something extraordinary which I acquired with you in mind. It would not be possible to offer this to just any victim you see, as the magic is extremely potent and..., well, shall we say it is for discerning individuals to say the least.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Started using some mod podge...and just bought some thing to add to ...to make it especially spooky!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Victim-one project down. Making a trip to Hobby Lobby tomorrow for a few supplies. Then to work on three more projects. I am trying new things and I really hope they go well. As usual I am panicking about time but I do that every reaper-lol. I am excited about these projects. It's something I've always wanted to try but was to chicken. Maybe a teaser is in order-hmmmmm


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Still in the plotting phase here, considering dusting off some long neglected skills to bring something that's begging to be let out into the light. 
Or dark. Six is one...



Lady Arsenic said:


> . SpookerStar, Creepong Shadow and I are going to watch Coco in the cemetary on Sat. Is that a thing in other states? Do you have cemetaries that have car shows, bike rides & movie night? I'm kind of excited!


You're going to what is essentially a drive-in movie in a cemetery??? Я люблю тебя все больше и больше каждую ночь! And it's Coco! How appropriate!

Remember me
Though I have to say goodbye
Remember me
Don't let it make you cry
For ever if I'm far away
I hold you in my heart
I sing a secret song to you
Each night we are apart
Remember me
Though I have to travel far
Remember me
Each time you hear a sad guitar
Know that I’m with you
The only way that I can be
Until you’re in my arms again
Remember me


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Come on Auditor, I am (not so) patiently waiting for you to start working on my reap. Bring in those gerbils and make them earn their keep!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It’s the weekend, so you know what that means......it’s crafting time!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what everyone has been up to when the reaps start being sent and delivered!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I added some more items of little things I saw out of town to my Halloween Indoor and Halloween Random Pinterest boards if my Reaper needs more ideas. 

I, also, wanted to remind my Reaper that, even though I talk about things you can purchase for me, I still love awesome homemade items, too! I put that in my list, but wanted to let you know, again. 

On the note of my own Victim...my husband brought me home a box! So, I just need to find some smaller boxes for things inside the bigger box, yet, then I can get to packing!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't wait to see what everyone has been up to when the reaps start being sent and delivered!


I agree with you WitchyKitty. I am so curious. Anticipation...

It reminds me of the song by Carly Simon

We can never know about the days to come
But we think about them anyway
And I wonder if I'm really with you now
Or just chasin' after some finer day
Anticipation, anticipation
Is makin' me late
Is keepin' me waitin'

Perhaps those... uhmm, sweet (cough), gerbils will get on stage and perform it for us while we are waiting!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I love reading what everyone is doing but I need to start getting busy on my own reaper gifts. So much to do so little time.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> Come on Auditor, I am (not so) patiently waiting for you to start working on my reap. Bring in those gerbils and make them earn their keep!


It has begun


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> Perhaps those... uhmm, sweet (cough), gerbils will get on stage and perform it for us while we are waiting!


Red Leader - "Do I detect....sarcasm? Hmm???"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just realized...it's time for the annual playing of my Reaper anthem!! Do you feel like somebody's watching you, Victim?!?!  Mwahahahaaaaa!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~Red 5 comes streaking onto the stage, dressed in stiletto heels, fishnets and a bustier~

Come on up to the lab
And see what's on the slab
I see you shiver with
Antici....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

..............


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

....pation!

~Exits Stage Left~


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> ~Red 5 comes streaking onto the stage, dressed in stiletto heels, fishnets and a bustier~
> 
> Come on up to the lab
> And see what's on the slab
> ...





The Auditor said:


> ..............





The Auditor said:


> ....pation!
> 
> ~Exits Stage Left~


OMG, HaHa...hahahahaha!!! I needed that.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Red Leader - "Do I detect....sarcasm? Hmm???"


No, no, really! I apologize, no disrespect or sarcasm intended! Really! Mea culpa!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Applause and bows for Red 5!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Still in the plotting phase here, considering dusting off some long neglected skills to bring something that's begging to be let out into the light.
> Or dark. Six is one...
> 
> 
> ...


спасибо Аудитору, наша свадьба будет потрясающей


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Red 5 that was great! (Love the bustier!) Perhaps now a tribute to the late great Neil Simon? 

Coco in the cemetary was great! We had fun & took design notes, lots of pictures from the cemetary, ate delicious food, a good time was had by all. I ment to ask the others last night, but I'm guessing nearly 200 people were there.

To my victim, I'm 90% certain of what I'm doing for you. I usually send a teaser, but I cant think of one yet. Fear not, you will be reaped.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I cannot find a box to put a certain item inside of to protect it for shipping. I can't really ship it without a box...hmmm...need to keep looking. I may have to Frankenstein a larger box. 

Honestly, I'm not sure the shipping box my husband brought home will be large enough for the odd shaped items I am sending. Ug. 

Victim, can you just swing by and pick your gifts up?? I'll bake for you...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Be right there!!....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Pired said:


> No, no, really! I apologize, no disrespect or sarcasm intended! Really! Mea culpa!!!


Red Leader - "mmhmm. I'm watching you..."


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Red Leader - "mmhmm. I'm watching you..."


All right then, everything is cool here. No need for a fuss. (Shaking head and whispering quietly, attempting to warn others, “they are vicious I tell you, absolutely, downright vicious”.)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Is it wrong that I really, really, REALLY want to do a Ninja Gerbil stop-motion animation horror movie now?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I cannot find a box to put a certain item inside of to protect it for shipping. I can't really ship it without a box...hmmm...need to keep looking. I may have to Frankenstein a larger box.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure the shipping box my husband brought home will be large enough for the odd shaped items I am sending. Ug.
> 
> Victim, can you just swing by and pick your gifts up?? I'll bake for you...


I can do that!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Is it wrong that I really, really, REALLY want to do a Ninja Gerbil stop-motion animation horror movie now?


No, sounds perfectly normal!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Is it wrong that I really, really, REALLY want to do a Ninja Gerbil stop-motion animation horror movie now?


Hahaha!! I'd watch it!! 

(...but if it's too creepy of a horror movie, it would be bad for me. Movies that are too creepy give me nightmares. All I need is to be forever terrified every time I see a gerbil...I love gerbils...don't make me have nightmares after being around gerbils...)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, darling Victim...I THINK I have the whole box situation figured out...I hope. 

Next, I need to decorate it!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I also am trying to figure out the box situation. I thought I had the perfect one but just tried to fit in the jkji7i726$i8J**%x#^&! (darn keyboard is acting up again) for my victim and it appears it will not fit as I had expected. What to do, what to do? (Rubbing chin and thinking...)

Any ideas?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Deliver it in person?
Build a coffin that will fit the jkji7i726$i8J**%x#^&?
Umm.....

teleporter?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A shrinking spell would work, too. That's how I figured out my box dilemma. I just cast a spell to shrink one of the gifts and now it fits. Said gift was originally 5 foot tall...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I love your ideas, excellent! Why didn’t I think of those? Probably because those dang-blasted gerbils have me a nervous wreck to the point that I haven’t been thinking clearly! (Muttering to self).


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Just hanging out on the sidelines and stalking...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Gerbils will do that to anyone, X-Pired... They get me all twisted in knots!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I found a gift today that I was not planning on buying, but it was 100% meant to be. It clearly said "Gina/Lady Goats" and "Gina/Lady Goats' Victim" all at once. It was inspired, amazing, and now I feel like I need to go in a completely different direction!

I will stay my course... for now!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

LadyGoats said:


> Gerbils will do that to anyone, X-Pired... They get me all twisted in knots!


See, I KNEW they were menacing others as well! I just knew it!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_WHY did I find the most perfect gift for my victim in FRANCE??? It's a race against the clock getting it here._


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GiggleFairy said:


> _WHY did I find the most perfect gift for my victim in FRANCE??? It's a race against the clock getting it here._


A gift from France?? Ooh La la!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The following is another private note to my victim. Again, for the love of all that is holy, everyone else please stop reading at this point. 

Dear Victim,
You were on my mind as I lay down last night. I dreamed of sea bandits and witch hags in long-forgotten, mist-enshrouded, mysterious bayous. Of skulls, magic spells and potions. Of hooded reapers dressed in black with sharp, gleaming scythes. Hallow's Eves of times forgotten yet still lingering in our collective psyche. 

I sit by the cold hearth this dank, dreary morning, contemplating how it is that fate brought us together. It's almost time dear victim. The hourglass is emptying and the witching hour is nigh.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have had a Reaper project nearly finished for over a week now & there's too many ways to do it, all of which are pretty cool & none are wrong. I just need to commit to one & move on!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I have found a box, and have already started filling it. I am going to add some handmade items to it as well, decorate the box, and fill it with more recycled packing peanuts saved from some of my husbands boxes. I hope my Victim wont be dissapointed.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I too have my victims gifts almost done, I am working on one last thing, then I think I will have to ship not one but two boxes out to my victim so nothing gets broken!! 

I am so excited!!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Just remembered that I will be going on my "babymoon" just before the reaper deadline. To my reaper, if it helps with your shipping schedule I will be out of town Sept. 7th through 9th. While I do have people coming to check the house and animals, the package may have to sit outside for a bit before someones brings it inside. I hope that doesn't put any kinks in your plans! I try my best to be a good victim, promise


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

unlovedpoet said:


> Just remembered that I will be going on my "babymoon" just before the reaper deadline. To my reaper, if it helps with your shipping schedule I will be out of town Sept. 7th through 9th. While I do have people coming to check the house and animals, the package may have to sit outside for a bit before someones brings it inside. I hope that doesn't put any kinks in your plans! I try my best to be a good victim, promise


Have fun on your babymoon!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

ahhhhh-had to start over for a third time on one project, one I am not sure which avenue to go with and one is almost finished. It may be a race getting them done. I haven't missed a deadline yet so I assure you if needed I will put in overtime.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Shadow Panther said:


> ahhhhh-had to start over for a third time on one project, one I am not sure which avenue to go with and one is almost finished. It may be a race getting them done. I haven't missed a deadline yet so I assure you if needed I will put in overtime.


I can hardly wait to see what it is! Either way you go will be great, no worries.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I saved up some energy to try and do some pre-Fall cleaning and get the indoor Fall decor up. I'll do the outdoor Fall stuff after the 1st of September. (Normally, I don't put any of the Fall stuff up until September 1st, but I'll be busy the next few days, so I just did some, today.)

Now, I am sitting here, taking a break, and getting ready to decorate my Victim's box!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

So, I mailed my victim’s package earlier! But... when I got home, I found the note I meant to include.... Sorry, dearie! You’ll still know who sent it <3


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I’ve got a couple items for my victim. Working on a few more. Now where did I put that box ? I think I found a little creature that would be perfect for you dear victim....muuhahahaa I’m off to do some crafting and maybe some more shopping too. Just letting you know I haven’t forgotten you...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

It makes me happy to see all the posts about Halloween magic happening for the great reaping!! I worked on prepping a bunch this week and then loaded the car last night for the trip to Spookerstar's this weekend. It occured to me as I was driving to work this morning that it looked like I had shopped at Lowe's and then robbed a Michaels and a liqour store! Can't wait to get this party started - we have a daunting task list ahead but with great company, wine and scary movies to keep us inspired I know we will make it. Hang in there victims....we have devious plans for your reap!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> So, I mailed my victim’s package earlier! But... when I got home, I found the note I meant to include.... Sorry, dearie! You’ll still know who sent it <3


So glad you gave in and decided to join this year---can't wait to see the reveal of that project you teased us with!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My Victim's box is all decorated and packed...but I haven't closed it up, yet, as my anxiety keeps telling me that I will have forgotten something as soon as I do close it up, lol. 

I need to decide if I am going to try and get it out and in the mail tomorrow before shipping places close around noon, or if I want to make my Victim wait a bit longer...longer than normal, due to the holiday on Monday. Hmmm...decisions, decisions...

I suppose I could call and have Owl Post pick it up...wait...do owls even work or deliver on holiday weekends??? Do owls have little owl cookouts???


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

WitchyKitty said:


> My Victim's box is all decorated and packed...but I haven't closed it up, yet, as my anxiety keeps telling me that I will have forgotten something as soon as I do close it up, lol. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I need to decide if I am going to try and get it out and in the mail tomorrow before shipping places close around noon, or if I want to make my Victim wait a bit longer...longer than normal, due to the holiday on Monday. Hmmm...decisions, decisions...<img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/unsure.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Confused" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ...


All I know is there is no post on Sunday! And I’m certain they are having Labor Day cookouts! They work hard!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

tcloudy13 said:


> All I know is there is no post on Sunday! And I’m certain they are having Labor Day cookouts! They work hard!


They DO work hard!! It's crazy how much these adorable little guys can carry. I'd love to be invited to an owl cookout...I love owls...owls can come to my cookout, too, because I love owls!! 

...Did I mention I love owls?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay victim, you have been quite the challenge as our styles are somewhat different. This is a good thing to push me creatively but man is it a slow process!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Reaper weekend is in full swing! We sure hope our victims enjoy their reaps as much as we are having fun making them! Spookerstar and Creeping Shadow have been spoiling me with delicious food and drink and I got the unexpected pleasure to see Lady Arsenic open her Reap last night (what a great way to star reaper weekend)! We crafted away today but didn't get as far as we hoped....more to come tomorrow. For now we are going to open some wine and settle in for a spooky movie evening. Stumbled on this back in February and saved it for just this weekend (it is aptly called "Reaper"):









And Spookerstar found this fun one where the label is animated with the Living Wine Label app!









Hope you are all enjoying your long weekend too!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay victim, you have been quite the challenge as our styles are somewhat different. This is a good thing to push me creatively but man is it a slow process!


I bet you are going to knock it out of the park! Those years are always a challenge but often result in brand new devious skills! Can't wait to see!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Whoooo Hooooo! Just sent another package of strange goodies! I have no idea what I’m doing and I’m not crafty, but I hope my victim is enjoying her gifts! Some of the things I send will definitely need your love and special touch. But I’m having a blast shopping for you my dear victim!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Victim! I think I got most of your main gift done (except for some little parts I'm still waiting on). On to search for a box...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dear victim,

I am just putting the finishing touches on your reap. I will work on it today and anticipate it will be out the door this coming week. Sleep peacefully until then!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am per usual behind of where I want to be crafting.....( you and me again, eh Kelloween?!?) On the plus side I found something at a thrift store for you dear victim......


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_To My Victim,

Just so you know, I never send out teasers so don't think I've forgotten about you. I also ordered something for you from France. I couldn't help it, it just jumped out at me and I couldn't resist the temptation. Here's to hoping it gets here in time to make it by my ship-off date! I'm also waiting for a few other items to arrive in the mail, so I'm on pins and needles there, too. I've got to do some additional shopping this week and perhaps do some crafting as well. There's no telling what sorts of goodies I'll end up stuffing in your box._


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I found my Goodwill stores very picked over after their 50% off sale. It's a good thing I found 3 things for my victim before the sale and decided not to wait for the sale. I also found a fantastic miniature witch's house and made myself a centerpiece.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm supposed to be doing some moderate exercise so I decided to walk around a Goodwill, Spirit and Home Depot's Halloween section. Hey, it's still exercise.  I can sit outside all day long for fresh air if I want. I found a few items for my victim at GW, one very similar to what I had already ordered for them from Amazon, so that was an fantastic find. 

Spirit was such a disappointment...sad, so sad. My daughter bought some roaches and we gave a donation but I doubt I'll be back this season. Then we got to HD and the fun began! They did not have all the new props set up but they did have the Fire Dragon on display (amazing!) along with a good selection of other props. I controlled my impulses and only bought the piranha fish, not the Crouching Fur Werewolf (the designer could have really upped the ante on him if his face was latex instead of plastic). I think I need more _exercise_ and plan on visiting the other two HDs that are in our area to see what they have on display.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> I'm supposed to be doing some moderate exercise so I decided to walk around a Goodwill, Spirit and Home Depot's Halloween section. Hey, it's still exercise.  I can sit outside all day long for fresh air if I want. I found a few items for my victim at GW, one very similar to what I had already ordered for them from Amazon, so that was an fantastic find.
> 
> Spirit was such a disappointment...sad, so sad. My daughter bought some roaches and we gave a donation but I doubt I'll be back this season. Then we got to HD and the fun began! They did not have all the new props set up but they did have the Fire Dragon on display (amazing!) along with a good selection of other props. I controlled my impulses and only bought the piranha fish, not the Crouching Fur Werewolf (the designer could have really upped the ante on him if his face was latex instead of plastic). I think I need more _exercise_ and plan on visiting the other two HDs that are in our area to see what they have on display.


Good job on the walking, way to get exercise and fun at the same time!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't rush things, Tanas. One step at a time.

Picked up the last purchased items today. Now a couple crafted items to knock out of the park, and this reap will be winging its way west.

While I'm busily creating, so too are our gerbil friends. They've already packed to head back for their unholy slumber...Red 5 is inside trying to break it off with The Cat as we speak....but before they go, they're assembling some special...presents...to drop off with X-Pired and Lady Goats...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor said:


> Don't rush things, Tanas. One step at a time.
> 
> Picked up the last purchased items today. Now a couple crafted items to knock out of the park, and this reap will be winging its way west.
> 
> While I'm busily creating, so too are our gerbil friends. They've already packed to head back for their unholy slumber...Red 5 is inside trying to break it off with The Cat as we speak....but before they go, they're assembling some special...presents...to drop off with X-Pired and Lady Goats...


Okay, so I am now sitting here trembling. My heart is racing as is the thoughts running through my head. Quick what defenses can I put up? May have to hide out for awhile. I can drop off my victim’s box on my way out. Yes, that may suffice. (Hurriedly throwing a few things together.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach, I hope you are doing well!! Glad you got out for some walking exercise, lol. That's a great way to exercise! 

Omgoodness...I am wondering what "special presents" X-pired and LadyGoats will be getting from the gerbils?!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgoodness...I am wondering what "special presents" X-pired and LadyGoats will be getting from the gerbils?!


They won't tell me. Just sit there, giggling.

That may sound adorable. It isn't.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Egads! No, it’s anything but adorable and sounds extremely ominous to me! I’m out the door, you won’t be seeing me until the coast is clear! (Hightailing it to vehicle, madly clutching victim’s box.)


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Eek I had hoped Red5 had moved his mischief over to the 2nd reaper by now! I will be on my best behavior as not to draw his attention!
Speaking of surprises...I came home from my reaper weekend at Spookerstar's to the BEST surprise. My sweet husband, who is endlessly patient with my Halloween shopping, decorating and fun, had spent his holiday weekend dragging all my Halloween boxes, tombstones, skeletons etc. out of the shed where I store it most of the year (it took him over 3 and a half hours just to unload it all) then he built me shelves and organized everything back into the shed. When I left this weekend I could barely get the door closed, there seemed to be an avalanche looming and I could never find anything without hauling many boxes out and digging for what I needed. For the first time I was literally dreading decorating for Halloween just because it was such a daunting task to deal with. Now I can walk all the way into my shed and get out just the box I want. I was so overwhelmed with gratitude at what a thoughtful and enormous job it was. It is literally my Halloween happy place now and will help me finish up my reap for my victim! He may not be as into Halloween as I am but I feel so lucky my husband is supportive of my obsession. I know many of you have spouses who are the same for you and had to share.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm getting closer to being finished. I hope my Victim and their spawn enjoy the goodies I send.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Eek I had hoped Red5 had moved his mischief over to the 2nd reaper by now! I will be on my best behavior as not to draw his attention!
> Speaking of surprises...I came home from my reaper weekend at Spookerstar's to the BEST surprise. My sweet husband, who is endlessly patient with my Halloween shopping, decorating and fun, had spent his holiday weekend dragging all my Halloween boxes, tombstones, skeletons etc. out of the shed where I store it most of the year (it took him over 3 and a half hours just to unload it all) then he built me shelves and organized everything back into the shed. When I left this weekend I could barely get the door closed, there seemed to be an avalanche looming and I could never find anything without hauling many boxes out and digging for what I needed. For the first time I was literally dreading decorating for Halloween just because it was such a daunting task to deal with. Now I can walk all the way into my shed and get out just the box I want. I was so overwhelmed with gratitude at what a thoughtful and enormous job it was. It is literally my Halloween happy place now and will help me finish up my reap for my victim! He may not be as into Halloween as I am but I feel so lucky my husband is supportive of my obsession. I know many of you have spouses who are the same for you and had to share.


He was your special Reaper this weekend. What an amazing guy you have


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I mailed some thing, today!!! 

Was it a teaser? 

Was it a Reap?? 

Was it my cable bill??? 

Will it be delivered by owl post?? Broomstick??? Big truck????

I guess my Victim will have to wait and see!!! 


Prayers to the reaper gods that whatever I mailed arrives safely!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hard to believe shipping dead line is only 10 days away wow glad i ended up shipping today did not realize it was that close


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> hard to believe shipping dead line is only 10 days away wow ...


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> hard to believe shipping dead line is only 10 days away wow glad i ended up shipping today did not realize it was that close


Ah! I really need to get to work. The end of August got so busy for me. But now I'm done with the birthdays, BBQ's, and festivals, I can finally focus on my dear victim. Don't worry, I've dedicated my time today to crafting a couple things I think you're going to like!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Package went out! So someone should be getting reaped by the end of this week


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am sure that I will love it! lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ghouliet that centerpiece is wonderful!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Teaser on it's way tonight!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have my victims package pretty much all ready to go. All I have to do is put the address on it. It should go out tomorrow if all goes as planned.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OH wow, look at all of you on the ball! 

I started working on something that *in theory* would be really cool - but it's hard to get what I see in my mind to come out without it looking like a 5 year old did it.  

I'm going to be shopping in the totes in my garage this weekend (when it finally cools off a bit) I know I have some things that can be rehomed, too!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I picked up the last few items for my victim today and will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear Victim,
A box of bubble wrap is heading your way.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Someones getting reaped tomorrow.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just came in from painting something for you dear victim. My hands now have a very frosted look to them but hopefully you like what I’m making for you. I’m waiting on a few items to get here that I ordered, one is from the UK because they were the ONLY place to get it. But it looks like it will get here right on time. I probably won’t ship till the deadline or very close to it. I just need to wrap what I have already and wait on those last few items to get here.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Dear Victim,
> A box of bubble wrap is heading your way.


Oooh, I can always use more bubble wrap!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Package was dropped off at the brown shorts place for delivery. Someone on planet earth will be getting a package of Halloween goodness by Tuesday next week.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, your reap is all boxed up and ready for a trip to the post office tomorrow!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I saved the best for last. My victim will be getting a box on Monday. It will be a long weekend for someone.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Good evening dearest victim,

Your box is on its journey to your doorstep and is scheduled to be in your hands Monday.


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello victim. 
The final chapter of this tale will come to a close this Thursday.
Season’s Reapings to all.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So excited to see all these reaps that about to hit next week! I made progress this week on finishing some stuff up. Have some serious work to do on my main project this weekend or I won't be able to get it painted/dry in time to ship. No matter how much I plan it always seems to come down to the wire! Thanks for your patience victim....trying to make it worth your wait since its going to be pretty close shipping deadline before it goes out!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I was reaped today! I came home from taking my victim's box to the post office (you will have to wait until Thursday for your reap, Victim) and came home to a box of goodies from SpookyLilGirl1980. I hope my pics come out!















The tombstone is handmade and too nice to go in the yard and the Frankenstein is the cutest ever! In case the pics don't come out there is also a skeleton dog, 2 skulls, fake blood, creepy cloth, purple lights, a spider and spiker webbing, a really cool potion bottle and day of the dead garland. Thanks so much SpookyLilGirl, you are an awesome reaper. I hope my victim loves his or hers half as much!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great reap dbruner! Cute doggie!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Now to hunt for a box...then it wings it's way westward on Tuesday (first day I can actually get to a place that ships things). Before the storm comes and wreaks havoc!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Now to hunt for a box...then it wings it's way westward on Tuesday (first day I can actually get to a place that ships things). Before the storm comes and wreaks havoc!


Hoping for the least amount of havoc for you guys!! Stay safe!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

The Auditor said:


> Now to hunt for a box...then it wings it's way westward on Tuesday (first day I can actually get to a place that ships things). Before the storm comes and wreaks havoc!


Yeah this potential weather has put a bit of a kink in my timeline for shipping. Looks like I might have to scrap spray painting one of the pieces and just hand paint instead


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spent a hot day in the garage finishing up construction yesterday! Got the painting started today - second coat drying now. I think I need to let it set for a couple days before I do the final paint. Just wrapped up the last of my other projects and getting excited to ship!! Really hoping/nervous about you liking it victim! Depending on how quickly things dry I may be able to get it shipped before Saturday....maybe.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So many things are going to land next week! I need to stay up to date on this thread. I checked it on Friday and so much has happened already. Maybe one of those amazing packages is headed my way 
I finally have everything gathered, made, delivered and will start the packing tomorrow. Forgot to pick up the packing tape at the store when I was just there. 
Hope my victim likes everything!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

unlovedpoet said:


> Yeah this potential weather has put a bit of a kink in my timeline for shipping. Looks like I might have to scrap spray painting one of the pieces and just hand paint instead


Indeed, my friend. Stay safe...they're still saying landfall could be Va Beach, though more likely further south. Then on to drown my neck of the woods (I'm between Richmond and Charlottesville)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have almost everything done except one project. I'm sitting here with it in my hands with a dozen possibilities & I can't make a decision. I may need a trip to Michaels or Walmart for some help &/or inspiration then if I have zero inspiration there I'll get the stuff off Amazon or Etsy. I've got it in my cart but don't wanna hit "buy" until I hit the craft stores to see if they have what I'm looking for first.

Aannnnd that's also a good excuse to get back out there & see what's new in the stores too!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My dear victim, you should be getting another package tomorrow..... but don’t fret, Dear Sister, your Reap continues


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got things boxed up...now need to get my paycheck!!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The Auditor said:


> Indeed, my friend. Stay safe...they're still saying landfall could be Va Beach, though more likely further south. Then on to drown my neck of the woods (I'm between Richmond and Charlottesville)


Wow. That's still too close. Will be keeping you in my thoughts. Crazy watching how this effects us all in different degrees. Blessings to everyone in any path of this storm.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I made a small purchase today to finish that one thing I need to finish. Some of it is drying as I type! So this week I need to see what I've tossed into what I've been calling my "Reaper Box", separate some stuff out because I've been tossing all things Reaper-y in for a few months now, remove the things that aren't up my victim's alley, write a little somethin' to go into the box, write a bit of info for some of the things going into it & I should have it outta here this week!!

I hope. Hurricane Florence permitting. We're not in the bullseye (we're waaay inland here in MD) but will most likely get the winds & a metric ton of rain, so I'll have to see what the Weather Gods want for a sacrifice. I hope it's not the entire Eastern Seaboard.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

unlovedpoet said:


> Yeah this potential weather has put a bit of a kink in my timeline for shipping. Looks like I might have to scrap spray painting one of the pieces and just hand paint instead


Hoping you stay safe, too! I hope everyone in this path...and in the path of the second storm that I hear could be hitting the south...stays safe and dry and that these storms chill out a bit before landfall!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I made a small purchase today to finish that one thing I need to finish. Some of it is drying as I type! So this week I need to see what I've tossed into what I've been called my "Reaper Box", separate some stuff out because I've been tossing all things Reaper-y in for a few months now, remove the things that aren't up my victim's alley, write a little somethin' to go into the box, write a bit of info for some of the things going into it & I should have it outta here this week!!
> 
> I hope. Hurricane Florence permitting. We're not in the bullseye (we're waaay inland here in MD) but will most likely get the winds & a metric ton of rain, so I'll have to see what the Weather Gods want for a sacrifice. I hope it's not the entire Eastern Seaboard.


Here's to hoping you are inland enough for minimal weather issues!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We're getting gas for the generator, making sure it's working & cleaning out the back gutters before anything hits. When we get hurricanes it's usually the winds that mess things up for us & we've been wet for a while now so I'm sure there's going to be some trees coming down even if we don't get the winds.

I hope those on all of the coast & the Bay get to a safe, drier place soon.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I haven't been as active as I wanted to be this year with the reaper BUT don't fret dear victim...I have just a couple more things I need to dig up and I'll be sending your box out by the deadline! Muahahahaha.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Dear Reaper, if you have not already sent the package I recommend holding on to it for a bit longer. They have started calling for mandatory evacuations in my area and I may have to leave in the next day or so. I would hate for your package to be stuck in the storm. I can let you and bethene know when the coast (literally) is clear.

Dear Victim, I am hoping to have your package out before end of Wednesday. If we have to evacuate, I will take it with me and send it to you from my secure location inland. 

Bethene, I will try to send this to you in private message as well to pass along to my Reaper and victim in case they do not see this here!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

unlovedpoet said:


> Dear Reaper, if you have not already sent the package I recommend holding on to it for a bit longer. They have started calling for mandatory evacuations in my area and I may have to leave in the next day or so. I would hate for your package to be stuck in the storm. I can let you and bethene know when the coast (literally) is clear.
> 
> Dear Victim, I am hoping to have your package out before the end of Wednesday. If we have to evacuate, I will take it with me and send it to you from my secure location inland. I'm hoping all of you are minimally impacted and that there is no damage.
> 
> Bethene, I will try to send this to you in private message as well to pass along to my Reaper and victim in case they do not see this here!


Unlovedpoet, RCAIG, as well as anyone else in the path of this storm, please be careful and stay safe.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

unlovedpoet said:


> Dear Reaper, if you have not already sent the package I recommend holding on to it for a bit longer. They have started calling for mandatory evacuations in my area and I may have to leave in the next day or so. I would hate for your package to be stuck in the storm. I can let you and bethene know when the coast (literally) is clear.
> 
> Dear Victim, I am hoping to have your package out before end of Wednesday. If we have to evacuate, I will take it with me and send it to you from my secure location inland.
> 
> Bethene, I will try to send this to you in private message as well to pass along to my Reaper and victim in case they do not see this here!


How scary for everyone! Stay safe!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have shipped my victim, it is on a hopefully dry journey. If you want to track it, the number is 1Z followed by a bunch of letters and numbers!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh no, mandatory evacuations...I'm still hoping for the best for all of you out that way!!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

To everyone on the East Coast sending prayers your way, I hope it misses everyone or at least goes down to a tropical storm, fingers crossed.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Fingers crossed for all of you in the Carolinas and virginia. Stay safe


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

dbruner said:


> Fingers crossed for all of you in the Carolinas and virginia. Stay safe


thanks we may need it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lots of packages on the way to their new homes!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

To my victim - I left on vacation first of September, I have only just returned but am working wildly to finish your gifts

 fear not as packages will be arriving soon... very soon.



A friend to visit with











A lovely specimen 











Some beautiful ornaments to adorn your home



















...and there is more, but we can't give all of our secrets away just yet.... can we?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I've got more boxes than I know I need so one of them should hold it all (the leftover boxes will be used for Goodwilling stuff & for putting in the garden to murder every single weed in existence in that dang thing!). Tonite & tomorrow is to sort all the stuff, package it safely but with extra "Helpy Cat Augie" hairs (yep, he loves him some boxes), then hit up the post office or UPS, not sure which yet.

If you ever need boxes, hit up your local HVAC/plumbing company. They're also good for leftover pallets. We throw more of those away than any one person could use. Most HVAC places will gladly fill up your vehicle with boxes & pallets so they don't have to worry with them.

Granted we recycle the cardboard but the pallets are tossed daily.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear Victim, I apologize, but your goodies are going to arrive a little late  
I’m kicking myself for not having already shipped, but now with the hurricane almost here, I’m not going to be able to make it to the post office until sometime next week. I’m not on the coast and don’t have mandatory evacuations, but the eye of the storm has shifted just slightly north after it makes landfall and will come directly through my city, which will bring stronger winds, possible tornadoes, and a ton TON more rain. At least that was the latest update as of about 2 hours ago.

But I haven’t forgotten about you though, and hopefully everything will have been worth the wait!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm sure your Victim will understand, Spirits Vineyard...same goes for other Reapers and Victims that will be affected by the hurricane. Be safe, everyone!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I’d rather everyone be safe than anything else. I mean it’s only September. The Reaper is always around!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Everyone in Florence's path please be careful and stay safe.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just need a box..... and a LOT of bubble wrap!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A package left for a destination east of me.... .


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Outlook is much better in my area, but while most of the city is shut down out of caution I am still required to work. I am still working on your package victim but it may be belayed in shipping until Sunday or Monday. I hope you still enjoy it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Everyone being impacted by this storm please stay safe. Positive thoughts and prayers with all of you.

To my Reaper I am finishing up and will be shipping off to you and holding my breath until it arrives and I know that everything is intact.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I had a minor setback. I forgot to get to the post office today because I'm an idiot & forgot what day it was. If I can't get there tomorrow my package ain't going nowhere until Monday.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quick reminder it's ship time....any issues please contact me!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just sent you a PM with all the tracking info. I actually spent less on shipping than I thought I would!

I just hope everything in the box arrives all in one piece. I packed it pretty well but I know how packages are tossed around by all the shippers.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

RCIAG said:


> I just sent you a PM with all the tracking info. I actually spent less on shipping than I thought I would!


Wait....you spent _less_ on shipping???? Witchcraft!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Dear victim - there was a small delay in getting your package in the mail (but it's on it's way now!) 

Someone here apparently had their gerbils sent out an APB to other critters and I spent a good bunch of my weekend evicting these guys from a shed in my yard. 

This shed that also holds ALL of my blowmolds & my coffin! 

View attachment 563791

(they're hiding behind my coffin!)

On the plus side - the hubby was finally motivated to do some much needed renovations on this shed, including ripping up disgusting old carpet, new paint & ***NEW DOORS*** !

Note - this is the same shed that a squirrel got into last year & proceeded to fill several of my blowmolds with pinecones.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> Note - this is the same shed that a squirrel got into last year & proceeded to fill several of my blowmolds with pinecones.


Awww what a Helpy Squirrel!  Bet he/she was sad when he/she went looking for his stash!! This is what I picture him/her doing when he/she went back to that blowmold:


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone else want to join us in the 2nd reaper??!!??


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Dear victim,
Your gift was shipped out on Saturday. Be on the lookout for a Fedex truck this week. I was told it would be there by Wednesday!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

"Finally!!" Benny sighed as the package was dropped off. "Hope this is the right place - you sure this time Bertha?"
He wasn't going to mention the other houses that she thought might be correct. Nope, not this bat! Everyone knew Bertha and numbers were a dangerous combination - yet she was still in charge of some deliveries! _She must have some good dirt on the boss_, he thought to himself. 
Bertha just gave him a glare. "Shut up, Benny! We gotta head back for the next delivery!"









(note - bat location may not be exact)

Box shows delivered! Hope you like everything!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

My mailbox waiting to get reaped is ready for Halloween!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, Benny and Bertha finally got their box delivered! 

Br1mston3...creepy mailbox!

I can't wait to see all of the last Reapings!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Victim, I'm so sorry you are having to wait.. these lazy gremlins have been 'in transit' for 5 days now.. I really hope they get to you soon or there will be a bucket of ice water and some electrified clamps waiting for them on their return! I know they have a long way to swim, but sheesh!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

My victim to the East of me should be Reaped tomorrow!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I was REAPED! Yesterday actually.  
Will post pics tomorrow when I am at work. Things are so much harder from my laptop
Thank you Reaper whoever you are!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

You ghouls. I want to start out a little mushy. Kind of like the inside of a pumpkin. I really treasure this community and what we do here every year and ALL year. Some years it’s been my high point. My daughter and I love crafting things for our victim. We love the anticipation of the Reap. We sty liking for the notices come July  I won’t go into details, but this year was a pill. 

tosay, dear reaper, your package arrived! It’s so cute already I could cry! I have to wait until my daughter is home tomorrow to open it. I hope we don’t die of suspense! Bwhahahahajajaj


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

CreepySpiders said:


> You ghouls. I want to start out a little mushy. Kind of like the inside of a pumpkin. I really treasure this community and what we do here every year and ALL year. Some years it’s been my high point. My daughter and I love crafting things for our victim. We love the anticipation of the Reap. We sty liking for the notices come July  I won’t go into details, but this year was a pill.
> 
> tosay, dear reaper, your package arrived! It’s so cute already I could cry! I have to wait until my daughter is home tomorrow to open it. I hope we don’t die of suspense! Bwhahahahajajaj


This sure is a beautiful community that spreads Halloween happiness. It is the highlight of my year! Happy Reaping Day!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> You ghouls. I want to start out a little mushy. Kind of like the inside of a pumpkin. I really treasure this community and what we do here every year and ALL year. Some years it’s been my high point. My daughter and I love crafting things for our victim. We love the anticipation of the Reap. We sty liking for the notices come July  I won’t go into details, but this year was a pill.
> 
> tosay, dear reaper, your package arrived! It’s so cute already I could cry! I have to wait until my daughter is home tomorrow to open it. I hope we don’t die of suspense! Bwhahahahajajaj


I agree! This community, this event, is wonderful! I can't wait to see your gifts!!! 
However, you are posting in an old thread. You want to post in the 2021 Big SR Picture and Teaser thread so everyone will see this and your pictures! 😉


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here: 2021 Big SECRET REAPER: picture & teaser thread


----------

